# النكات البلاغية في ايراد الصفات الثنائية



## ابن سينا (11 يونيو 2010)

االنكات البلاغية في ايراد الصفات الثنائية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​والحمد لله رب العالمين,الله الواحد الأحد, الفرد الصمد,الذي لايحده مكان ,ولا يجري عليه زمان,خالق الزمان والمكان,المغاير لصفات مخلوقاته, القاهر فوق عباده,الذي استوى على عرشه ,استواء استيلاء وقهر وغلبة,لا استواء جلوس أو قعود,لا يمسه تعب ولا لغوب,ولاتأخذه سِنة ولا نوم,والذي أمرنا أن ندعوه بأسمائه,ما منّ علينا منها,وما علّم أصفياءه منها,وما استأثر منها في علم الغيب عنده,الرحمن الرحيم, الغفور الحليم,العلي العليم,اللطيف الخبير,السميع البصير.
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق وإمام المتقين ,وخاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين,وشفيع المؤمنين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُواْ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَآئِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ",ويقول في سورة الإسراء:" قُلِ ادْعُواْ اللّهَ أَوِ ادْعُواْ الرَّحْمَـنَ أَيّاً مَّا تَدْعُواْ فَلَهُ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً",ويقول رب العزة في سورة طه:" اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى",ويقول سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الحشر:" هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ",فهذه بعض أسمائه وصفاته التي أقرها في كتابه,والتي بها أمرنا بدعائه,وقد جاءت أسماؤه وصفاته في القرآن إما فرادى وإما مثنى وإما زرافة,والصفات الثنائية جاءت بأسلوب عربي بليغ يكاد ينفرد بها القرآن,وفيها من الجمال البلاغي والحكمة اللغوية ما تعجز عنها العقول وتحتار فيها الألباب,فمنها مناسبة الأسم والصفة من حيث سياق الآيات ومضمون السورة ,وتقديم اسم على اسم,وتعريف وتنكير,وتخصيص وتعظيم,واستهلال آية وتعقيب,ولو صُنفت المصنفات وأُلفت المؤلفات لما استعتها من عظمها وعظمتها وجلال أمرها. 
وأسأل الله أن يفتح علينا فتوح العارفين وأن يفقهنا في الدين, وأن يمّن علينا في تدبر آي القرآن, وفتح ما استغلق من معان,وأن يوفر لنا سبل البيان.
قبل البدء في الكلام عن الصفات الثنائية لا بد لنا من وقفة على بيان أسماء الله وصفاته ومعنى كل منها,وبيان هل الأسم هو عين الصفة أم أن لكل منهما دلالة ومعن.
وانقسم العلماء فيها إلى قسمين:أولهما قال بأن أسماء الله هي صفاته,وصفاته هي أسماؤه فقد قال الرازي :"الله منعوت بالرحمن والرحيم,وهاتان الصفتان هما ثناء على الله,وقال البغوي:"أسماء الله أوصافه,وأوصافه مدائح لا يمدح بها غيره",وقال البيهقي في الإعتقاد:"فلله عز وجل أسماء وصفات,وأسماؤه صفاته,وصفاته أوصافه".
وهذا هو الحق كما أرى ,وهو الحق في حق الله,وأما في حق العباد فالأمر يختلف,فالإنسان عندما يولد يعطى له أسم,ثم بعد النضوج تظهر عليه الصفات الخَلقية والخُلُقية,فقد يكون طويلا أو قصيرا او أبيض أو أسمر,أو عالما أو جاها,اولكن الله واحد أحد فرد صمد ,لم يلد ولم يولد,وهو الخالق والأول والآخر.وكل صفة هي أسم وتدل عليه,وكل أسم صفة اتصف بها منذ الآزل.
والدليل على هذا : 
1.قول الله تعالى في سورة الإسراء:" قُلِ ادْعُواْ اللّهَ أَوِ ادْعُواْ الرَّحْمَـنَ أَيّاً مَّا تَدْعُواْ فَلَهُ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً",هنا نرى أن الله أمرنا أن ندعوه بأي الأسمين فكل الأسماء الحسنى له,والرحمن صفة مشتقة من الرحمة,فهذا يدل على أن الأسم هو الصفة.
2..ورود صفات في القرآن لله تعالى في آواخر الآيات مثل"الغفور الرحيم" و"الرحمن الرحيم" وهي بحد ذاتها أسماء الله الحسنى. 
وثانيهما قال بالتغاير بين الأسم والصفة ومنهم الغزالي حيث استشهد بالمثل الذي سقته عن الإنسان,فقال زيد مثلًا اسمه زيد,ولكن له صفات في نفسه هي أنه أبيض,وطويل فلو ناداه أحدهم بصفته يا أبيض أو يا طويل,فقد ناداه بما هو موصوف به,وكونه طويلًا او ابيض لا يدل على أن الطويل أو الأبيض أسم له,وإنما اسمه ما سمى به نفسه أو اسماه به والداه. 
والجواب هو ما سبق وذكرت أعلاه.
أسماء الله جاءت في القرآن وفق أوزان اللفظ العربي,والوزن العربي له وقع ونغم وموسيقى يلفت نظر السامع علاوة على الدلالة اللغوية,واللغة العربية جعلت لكل أنواع الكلام صيغًا وأوزانًا ,والفعل له وزنه وهو دليل على ثروة اللغة وقدرتها على الدلالة على فروق تُضاف إلى المعنى الأصلي,فوزن "فعّل"ترد بمعنى المبالغة في الفعل,كقوله تعالى:" يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءكُمْ " كما قال الثعالبي في كتابه,واما أسماء الله الحسنى فقد حُصرت في أوزان معدودة معلومة وهي: 
1.اسم الفاعل:خالق,قاهر,بارئ,واهب,رازق,قادر,عالم,مالك,غال ب,غافر,فاطر,ظاهر,باطن,كاشف,هادي,شاكر,واسع,وارث,واح د .
2.فعيل:رحيم,حكيم,حليم,عليم,عظيم,كريم,سميع,بصير,خبي ر ,قدير,حسيب,وكيل,شهيد
,رقيب,حميد,مجيد,عزيز,كبير,لطيف,,كفيل,متين,نصير,ملي ك,حفيظ.
3.فعاّل:توّاب,جباّر,رزّاق,خلاّق,غفّار,فتاّح,وهاّب, قهاّر. 
4.فَعول:شكور,غفور,صبور,عفو,رؤوف.
5.فُعّول:قدّوس
6.فعلان:الرحمن 
7.فعال:السلام 
8.فَعَل:حكم,الصمد,الأحد 
9.فَعْل:البر,الحي,الحق,الرب 
10.فَعّول:قيّوم. 
يجب ملاحظة أنه على الرغم من تقارب بعض الأسماء والصفات إلا أن لكل منها معنى يختلف عن الآخر,اي أنها يختلفان في الدلالة حتى ولو تقاربا في الجذر ومادته.وأنه لكل وزن معنى ودلالة,فالأسماء على وزن اسم الفاعل تدل على التجدد والحدوث,فقولنا مثلًا الله هو الخالق,فالخالق هنا تدل على تجدد خلقه وحدوثه,وكقولنا الله هو الرازق, فهذا يدل على تجدد رزقه للإنسان وحدوث هذا الرزق,وهكذا باقي الأسماء والصفات على هذا الوزن,وأما التي على وزن فعيل فتدل على الثبوت والدوام,فقولنا الله الرحيم,فتدل على ثبوت رحمته ودوامها.وأما الأسماء والصفات على وزن صيغ المبالغة مثل فعّال,وفعّول,وفعلان وفَعّول وغيرها, فإن الزيادة فيها تدل على الزيادة في المعنى والمبالغة في المتعلق,ولكن الملاحظ أن الزيادة في البنية تختلف في صيغ المبالغة,واختلافها هذا يدل على اختلاف المعنى وحتى المزيد منه,فوزن فعّال مثلًا أو فُعّول أو فَعّول أدل على المبالغة من فَعول أو فعيل,وهما أدل على المبالغة من فَعِل مثل "ملك".
وقد فطن أبو هلال العسكري لهذه فقال في فروقه:"إذا كان الرجل قويًا على الفعل قيل صبور وشكور,وإذا فعل الفعل وقتًا بعد وقت قيل فعّال مثل علّام وصبّار,وغذا كان عادة له قيل مفعال مثل معطاء ومعوان...,ومن لا يتحقق هذه المعاني يظن انها كلها تدل على المبالغة فقط,وليس الأمر كذلك بل هي مع افادتها المبالغة تدل على المعاني التي ذكرناها".
يتبع_ إن شاء الله_ مع هبوب رياح رمضان.


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن سينا (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندس505 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم
وجزاك الله على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وأهم الملاحظات على ايراد اسماء الله الحسنى في القرآن:
1.على الرغم من تقارب بعض الأسماء والصفات إلا أن لكل منها معنى يختلف عن الآخر,اي أنها يختلفان في الدلالة حتى ولو تقاربا في الجذر ومادته.
2. لكل وزن معنى ودلالة,فالأسماء على وزن اسم الفاعل تدل على التجدد والحدوث,فقولنا مثلًا الله هو الخالق,فالخالق هنا تدل على تجدد خلقه وحدوثه,وكقولنا الله هو الرازق, فهذا يدل على تجدد رزقه للإنسان وحدوث هذا الرزق,وهكذا باقي الأسماء والصفات على هذا الوزن,وأما التي على وزن فعيل فتدل على الثبوت والدوام,فقولنا الله الرحيم,فتدل على ثبوت رحمته ودوامها.وأما الأسماء والصفات على وزن صيغ المبالغة مثل فعّال,وفعّول,وفعلان وفَعّول وغيرها, فإن الزيادة فيها تدل على الزيادة في المعنى والمبالغة في المتعلق,ولكن الملاحظ أن الزيادة في البنية تختلف في صيغ المبالغة,واختلافها هذا يدل على اختلاف المعنى وحتى المزيد منه,فوزن فعّال مثلًا أو فُعّول أو فَعّول أدل على المبالغة من فَعول أو فعيل,وهما أدل على المبالغة من فَعِل مثل "ملك".
وقد فطن أبو هلال العسكري لهذه فقال في فروقه:"إذا كان الرجل قويًا على الفعل قيل صبور وشكور,وإذا فعل الفعل وقتًا بعد وقت قيل فعّال مثل علّام وصبّار,وغذا كان عادة له قيل مفعال مثل معطاء ومعوان...,ومن لا يتحقق هذه المعاني يظن انها كلها تدل على المبالغة فقط,وليس الأمر كذلك بل هي مع افادتها المبالغة تدل على المعاني التي ذكرناها".
3.كثير من أسماء الله وصفاته جاءت في خواتم الآيات سواء في الفاصلة أو ما قبلها.
4.اختيار الاسم فيه من الحكمة والبلاغة ما فيه ,حيث يراعي المعنى من جانب ومضمون السورة وسياق الآيات من جانب آخر,وقد ذكر الزركشي هذا في كتابه"البرهان في علوم القرآن",حيث قال تحت بحث"ائتلاف الفواصل مع ما يدل عليه الكلام":"اعلم أن من المواضع التي يتأكد فيها إيقاع المناسبة مقاطعَ الكلام وأواخرَه، وإيقاع الشيء فيها [بما] يشاكله. فلا بدّ أن تكون مناسبةً للمعنى المذكور أولاً، وإلا خرج بعض الكلام عن بعض. وفواصل القرآن العظيم لا تخرج عن ذلك؛ لكن منه ما يظهر، ومنه ما يُستخرج بالتأمّل لِلَّبيب. وهي منحصرة في أربعة أشياء: التمكين، والتوشيح، والإِيغال، والتصدير.
والفرق بينها؛ أنه إن كان تقدم لفظها بعينه في أول الآية سُمِّيَ تصديراً. وإن كان في أثناء الصَّدْر سمِّيَ تَوْشِيحاً. وإن أفادَتْ معنى زائداً بعد تمام معنى الكلام سمِّي إيغالاً، وربما اختلط التوشيح بالتصدير لكون كلّ منهما صدره يدلُّ على عجزه، والفرق بينهما أن دلالة التصدير لفظية، ودلالة التوشيح معنوية.
التمكين
وهو أن تُمّهد قبلها تمهيداً تأتي به الفاصلة ممكَّنة في مكانها، مستقرة في قرارها، مطمئنة في موضعها، غير نافذة ولا قلقة، متعلِّقاً معناها بمعنى الكلام كلِّه تعلُّقاً تاماً؛ بحيث ول طُرِحَتْ اختلَّ المعنى واضطرب الفهم. وهذا الباب يُطلعك على سِرّ عظيم من أسرار القرآن. فاشدد يديك به.
ومن أمثلته قوله تعالى: "وَرَدَّ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُواْ خَيْراً وَكَفَى ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱلْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً", فإن الكلام لو اقتصر فيه على قوله: "وَكَفَى ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱلْقِتَالَ" لأوهم ذلك بعضَ الضعفاء موافقة الكفار في اعتقادهم أن الريح التي حدثت كانت سببَ رجوعهم، ولم يبلغوا ما أرادوا، وأنّ ذلك أمر اتفاقي، فأخبر سبحانه في فاصلة الآية عن نفسه بالقوة والعزَّة ليعلِّم المؤمنين، ويزيدَهم يقيناً وإيماناً على أنه الغالب الممتنع، وأن حزبه كذلك، وأن تلك الريح [التي هَبّت] ليست اتفاقاً، بل هي من إرساله سبحانه على أعدائه كعادته، وأنه ينوِّع النصر للمؤمنين ليزيدهم إيماناً وينصرهم مرة بالقتال كيوم بدر، وتارة بالريح كيوم الأحزاب، وتارة بالرُّعب كيوم النضير، وطوراً ينصر عليهم كيوم أُحُد، تعريفاً لهم أنّ الكثرة لا تغني شيئاً، وأنَّ النصر من عنده، كيوم حُنَيْن.
5.انتهاء الفاصلة في حرف من حروف المد واللين والحاقها بالنون,وذلك للترنيم,كما نقل الزركشي عن سيبويه:"أما إذا ترنموا فإنهم يلحقون الألف والواو الياء لأنهم أرادوا مد الصوت".
ومن دراسة احصائية قام بها محمد الحسناوي بيّن فيها ترتيب الحروف كفاصلة في الآية, وكانت النتائج كما يلي: حرف "النون" ورد 3152,و"الميم" 742,و"الراء" 710,ثم تلاها الدال,فالياء ,فالباء,فاللام,فالهاء..إلخ.
6.لم تأت الاسماء والصفات في كل سور القرآن, فهناك سور غنية في اسماء الله وأُخر لم يذكر اسم واحد كما في سورة الرسلات,وعبس,والبلد,والمسد,والتكاثر, والعصر,والماعون,والكافرون...
7.وبناءً على ما احصاه الترمذي في اسماء الله الحسنى,تبين الآتي:
*ندرة ما ورد في هذه الاسماء مفردًا في الفواصل
*اشتمال معظم السور على عدد من هذه الاسماء في فواصلها
*لم يرد في ثلاثة وستين اسماً من هذه الاسماء في الفواصل
*اكثر اسماء الله ترددًا في الفواصل "الرحيم" 114 مرة,و"العليم" 86 مرة,و"الحكيم" 79 مرة,و"الرحمن" 57 مرة,و"الشهيد"12,و"الحليم" 11,و"الغفور" 11,وأكثر الاسماء ورودًا في الفواصل هي الثنائية منها,مثل "الرحمن الرحيم",و"الغفور الرحيم","والعليم الخبير".
في هذا البحث سوف أحاول بعون الله أن أبين الآيات التي وردت فيها الصفات الثنائية كما جاءت في مواضعها المختلفة في القرآن, وبيان معنى كل اسم وصفة مفردة ,وإظهار النكات البلاغية في ورودها مثنى.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قبل الولوج في صلب البحث أرى أنه من المناسب أن أذكر الآيات التي جاء فيها ذكر أسماء الله جمعًا, وهما آيتان من سورة الحشر,الأولى آية 23:"هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ",والثانية 24:"هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ",ففي الآية الأولى نلاحظ ترتيب الأسماء وهو ترتيب مقصود وله غايته من بيان روعة القرآن وحبك نظمه وتألق أسلوبه.
فالملاحظ أن آخر الآية " سُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ" جاءت لتدل على تنزيه الله عن أن يكون له شركاء في أحد هذ الصفات,فهو _سبحانه وتعالى_ واحد أحد فرد صمد لا يوازيه أحد ولا يعادله شيء,ولتدل على أن الصفات هذه صفات تنزيه وكلها تصب في محل واحد:
فقوله تعالى:"ٱلْمَلِكُ" أي الحاكم في الناس ولا حاكم فوقه, وهو الملك الحق ولا ملك سواه, وجاء بهذه الصفة بعد صفة الرحمن الرحيم في الآية التي سبقت هذه بقوله:" هُوَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ عَالِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ"ليبيّن لنا أنها حاكمية رحمة ورأفة وليست حاكمية جور وظلم,وجاء بعدها بصفة " ٱلْقُدُّوسُ"لينزه الملك_ الله_ عن نقائص الملوك من بني آدم وما يلحقها من غرور واعتداد بالنفس واتباع الشهوات في الحكم,فالقدوس تعني المبارك والمطهر في ذاته.وذكر بعدها صفة "ٱلسَّلاَمُ"أي ذو السلام، أي السلامة، وهي أنه تعالى سالَمَ الخلقَ من الظلم والجور.
وفي الحديث " إن الله هو السلام ومنه السّلام". وذلك للدلالة على العدل في معاملته.
وعقب صفه السلام بـ" ٱلْمُؤْمِنُ" وهواسم فاعل من آمن, أي جعل غيره آمن فغيره يآمنون الغدر والكَيد منه,فهو لا يغدر ولا يمكر مكر البشر السيء.
وصفة "ٱلْمُهَيْمِنُ"جاءت بعد المؤمن والتي تعني الرقيب بلغة قريش، والحافظ في لغة بقية العرب, وذلك لدفع توهم أن تأمينه عن ضعف أو عن مخافة غيره، فأُعلموا أن تأمينه لحكمته مع أنه رقيب مطلع على أحوال خلقه فتأمينه إياهم رحمة بهم.و"ٱلْعَزِيزُ" عقبت صفة المهيمن والتي تعني الذي لا يُغلب ولا يُذلّه أحد، فهو الغالب, ليعلم الناس أن الله غالب لا يعجزه شيء.
و"ٱلْجَبَّار" وتدل على أنّه مسخر المخلوقات لإِرادته ولا شيء يخرج عن مشيئته والكل طوع أمره,وختم بصفة"ٱلْمُتَكَبِّر" الدالة على أنه ذو الكبرياء يصغر كل شيء دون كبريائه فكانت هذه الصفات في جانب التخويف كما كانت الصفات قبلها في جانب الإِطماع, فــــ" سُبْحَـٰنَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُون".
وأما في الآية 24 فقد جاء ترتيب الصفات: ( الخالق ، البارىء ، المصور )ّ ومعانيها كما فسرها العلماء تدل على سر الترتيب فيها ، و أنها ليست مترادفة
فالخالق : المقَدِّر والمقلب للشيء بالتدبير إلى غيره.
والْبَارِئُ : المنشئ للأعيان من العدم إلى الوجود.
و أمّا الْمُصَوِّرُ:فهو الممثل للمخلوقات بالعلامات التي يتميز بعضها عن بعض. يقال: هذه صورة الأمر أي مثاله.
فأولا يكون خلقًا ثم بَرْءًا ثم تصويرًا. فالشيء قبل أن يتصور على حالته التي تميزه عن غيره لابد أن يكون قد أوجد من العدم و لابد أن يكون قبل ذلك قد قدر و هيكل ..فسبحان الله " لَهُ الأسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ".
وفي سورة الحشر وايراد الصفات الثنائية" العزيز الحكيم" نكتة بلاغية سوف أذكرها_إن شاء الله_ في محلها عند الكلام عن "العزيز الحكيم".
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولى هذه الصفات الثنائية هي" الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ":
1." الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ"
لقد جاءت هذه الصفة الثنائية في ست آيات وهي:
1."بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ",الفاتحة1 
2." الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ",الفاتحة 3
3." وَإِلَـهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ" البقرة 163
4." إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ"و النمل 30
5." تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ",فصلت 2
6." هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ"والحشر22.
"الرحمن الرحيم" مؤلفة من اسمين "صفتين" الأول:"الرحمن" والثاني" الرحيم",اسم الرحمن جاء في القرآن الكريم مفردًا في خمسين آية,وفي ست آيات مقرونًا بالرحيم كما جاء أعلاه.
معنى "الرحمن": انقسم العلماء في معناها قسمين: قسم قال أنه لفظ عربي مشتق من الرحمة,والرحمة هي النعمة على المحتاج، : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِين", يعني نعمةً عليهم، وإنما سميت النعمةُ رحمةً لحدوثها عن الرحمة,ومن العلماء من فرق بين الرحمة "للرحيم" وبين الرحمة"للرحمن", ليصح امتياز الاسمين، وتغاير الصفتين، ومن قال بهذا القول اختلفوا في الرحمتين على ثلاثة أقوال:
أحدها: أن الرحمن مشتق من رحمة الله لجميع خلقه، والرحيم مشتق من رحمة الله لأهل طاعته.
والقول الثاني: أن الرحمن مشتق من رحمة الله تعالى لأهل الدنيا والآخرة، والرحيم مشتق من رحمتِهِ لأهل الدنيا دُون الآخرة.
والقول الثالث: أن الرحمن مشتق من الرحمة التي يختص الله تعالى بها دون عباده، والرحيم مشتق من الرحمة التي يوجد في العباد مثلُها.
وقد فرق أبوعبيدة بينهما, فقال بأن الرحمن ذو الرحمة، والرحيم الراحم.
وقسم قال أنه لفظ عبراني معرب وحجتهم أن العرب لم يعرفوا "الرحمن" وأنكروا هذا الاسم,إلا أن الحقيقة أنه لفظ عربي وقد جاء في اشعار العرب ما يدل على هذا , فقد قال الشاعر الشنفري:
أَلاَ ضَرَبَتْ تِلْكَ الْفَتَاةُ هَجِينَهَا***أَلاَ ضَرَبَ الرًّحْمنُ رَبِّي يَمِينَهَا
وقد فنّد العلامة ابن عاشور قول المبرد في أن الرحمن اسم عبراني واستشهاده ببيت شعر لجرير يخاطب به الأخطل:
أو تتركُنَّ إلى القسّيس هِجْرَتكم=ومسْحَكُم صُلْبَكم رَخْمان قُربَان
فقال:"ولم يأت المبرد بحجة على ما زعمه، ولم لا يكون الرحمٰن عربياً كما كان عبرانياً فإن العربية والعبرانية أختان وربما كانت العربية الأصلية أقدم من العبرانية ولعل الذي جرأه على ادعاء أن الرحمٰن اسم عبراني ما حكاه القرآن عن المشركين في قوله:" قالوا وما الرحمٰن" ويقتضي أن العرب لم يكونوا يعلمون هذا الاسم لله تعالى كما سيأتي وبعض عرب اليمن يقولون رَخِم رخمة بالمعجمة".اهـ
والدليل على أنه لفظ عربي هو ما جاء عن عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، يَقُولُ : قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : أَنَا الرَّحْمَنُ ، خَلَقْتُ الرَّحِمَ وَشَقَقْتُ لَهَا اسْمًا مِنَ اسْمِي ، فَمَنْ وَصَلَهَا وَصَلْتُهُ ، وَمَنْ قَطَعَهَا بَتَتُّهُ".
واسم الرحمة موضوع في اللغة العربية لرقة الخاطر وانعطافه نحو حيّ بحيث تحمل من اتصف بها على الرفق بالمرحوم والإحسان إليه ودفع الضر عنه وإعانته على المشاق. فهي من الكيفيات النفسانية لأنها انفعال، ولتلك الكيفية اندفاع يحمل صاحبها على أفعال وجودية بقدر استطاعته وعلى قدر قوة انفعاله، فأصل الرحمة من مَقُولة الانفعال وآثارُها من مقولة الفِعل، فإذا وصف موصوف بالرحمة كان معناه حصول الانفعال المذكور في نفسه، وإذا أخبر عنه بأنه رحم غيره فهو على معنى صدَر عنه أثر من آثار الرحمة، إذ لا تكون تعدية فعل رحم إلى المرحوم إلا على هذا المعنى فليس لماهية الرحمة جزئيات وجودية ولكنها جزئيات من آثارها. فوصف الله تعالى بصفات الرحمة في اللغات ناشىء على مقدار عقائد أهلها فيما يجوز على الله ويستحيل، وكان أكثر الأمم مجسِّمة ثم يجيء ذلك في لسان الشرائع تعبيراً عن المعاني العالية بأقصَى ما تسمح به اللغات مع اعتقاد تنزيه الله عن أعراض المخلوقات بالدليل العام على التنزيه وهو مضمون قول القرآن:
"ليس كمثله شيء " فأهل الإيمان إذا سمعوا أو أطلقوا وصفي الرحمٰن الرحيم لا يفهمون منه حصول ذلك الانفعال الملحوظ في حقيقةِ الرحمة في متعارف اللغة العربية لسطوع أدلة تنزيه الله تعالى عن الأعراض، بل إنه يراد بهذا الوصف في جانب الله تعالى إثباتُ الغرض الاسمى من حقيقة الرحمة وهو صدور آثار الرحمة من الرفق واللطف والإحسان والإعانة؛ لأن ما عدا ذلك من القيود الملحوظة في مسمى الرحمة في متعارف الناس لا أهمية له لولا أنه لا يمكن بدونه حصول آثاره فيهم ألا ترى أن المرء قد يرحم أحداً ولا يملك له نفعاً لعَجز أو نحوه.(ابن عاشور).
وقال البيهقي في كتابه"الأسماء والصفات":الرحمن وهو المريد لرزق كل حي في دار البلوى والامتحان".


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأهم الملاحظات على ورود "الرحمن" في القرآن:
أولًا:لم يأت هذا الأسم العظيم إلا معرفًا, ولم يأت نكرة أو مضافًا. 
ثانيًا:لا يوصف بــ"الرحمن" إلا الله عز وجل,ولم يرد أن أحدًا من البشر وصف به إلا ما جاء على لسان شاعر بني حنيفة في مسيلمة الكذاب:
سموت بالمجد يا ابن الأكرمين أبا***وأنت غيث الورى لا زلت رحمانا
وهو من باب الغلو في الكفر والضلال. 
فهي صفة الله الخاصة به,مما جعل كثير ًا من العلماء يعدونه علمًا أو قريبًا من العلم.
ثالثًا:لم يأت مقرونًا إلا بالرحيم,ولم يُقدم عليه أسم آخر,وأما ما جاء في سورة طه:" وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يٰقَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ فَٱتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوۤاْ أَمْرِي", فكان ذكر الرب قبل الرحمن للدلالة على الرب الحقيقي وهو الله وليس العجل الذي صنعه السامري,وعقب بــ"الرحمن" لبيان أن هذا الرب سوف يرحمكم إذا ما أنتم تبتم إليه وعدتم إلى عبادته,وقوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" قَالَ رَبِّ ٱحْكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ وَرَبُّنَا ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَىٰ مَا تَصِفُونَ",وهنا المتكلم هو رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ودعوته في أن يحكم الرب بين المسلمين وبين الكفار,وأن رب المسليمن هو الرحمن,وذكر الرحمن في هذه الآية لأن مشركي العرب لم يعترفوا بهذا الأسم وأنكروه,وكذلك لأن رب المسلمين"الله" سوف يرحم نبيه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام والمسلمين معه لأنه على الحق والمسلمون يتبعونه.
وهما اسمان رقيقان رفيقان متلازمان,ولكل منها معنى ولا ترادف بينهما.
كما جاء عن ابن عباس:"الرحمن وهو الرفيق, الرحيم. وهو العاطف على خلقه بالرزق ,وهما اسمان رقيقان ,أحدهما أرق من الآخر".
رابعًا:أكثر ما جاء ذكر "الرحمن" في سورة مريم حيث ورد ستة عشر مرة,وتليها سورة الزخرف سبع مرات,وأربع مرات في كل من سورة الملك,يس,الفرقان,الأنبياء,وطه,ومرتين في سورة النبأ, ومرة واحدة في كل من سورة الرحمن,ق,الشعراء, الإسراء,والرعد.
وأما الوجه البلاغي لتكرار اسم "الرحمن" في سورة مريم :
الملاحظ أن مضمون السورة مفعم بالرقة والحنان,ويفيض بالأحاسيس والمشاعر والوجدان,وهذه تستدعي الرحمة والعطف واللين,فوافقت ألفاظه الجو العام للسورة.
فنرى أن الله سبحانه وتعالى استهل السورة بذكر رحمة عبد من عباده الصالحين وأنبيائه الشاكرين,حيث يقول تعالى:" ذِكْرُ رَحْمَتِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا",وختم السورة في الآية قبل الآخيرتين بذكر "الرحمن"إذ قال سبحانه وتعالى:" إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وُدّا",ومعنى "سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وُدّاً " أي يهب لهم ما يحبون والود والمحبة سواء، يقال: آتيت فلاناً محبته، وجعل لهم ما يحبون، وجعلت له وده، ومن كلامهم: يود لو كان كذا، ووددت أن لو كان كذا أي أحببت، ومعناه سيعطيهم الرحمن ودهم أي محبوبهم في الجنة.(الرازي).
وفحوى السورة يستدر الرحمة المطلقة والشفقة المتناهية,فمن ذكر زكريا لشيخوخته ووهنه وندائه لله العزيز الحكيم نداء الشيخ الضعيف أن يهب له الولد,وتأجج مشاعره الأبوية,وخوفه من الموالي,حيث قال تعالى:" قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّي وَهَنَ ٱلْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَٱشْتَعَلَ ٱلرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَآئِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً *وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ ٱلْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَآءِى وَكَانَتِ ٱمْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ وَلِيّاً",وذكر يحيى من بعده وأن الله أتاه الحنان,وجعل بر الوالدين في فؤاده,ولم يجعله جبارًا,يقول الله تعالى:" وَحَنَاناً مِّن لَّدُنَّا وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً * وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّاراً عَصِيّاً",والحنان أصله من الحنين وهو الارتياح والجزع للفراق كما يقال: حنين الناقة وهو صوتها إذا اشتاقت إلى ولدها ذكر الخليل ذلك في الحديث:"أنه عليه السلام كان يصلي إلى جذع من المسجد فلما اتخذ له المنبر وتحول إليه حنت تلك الخشبة حتى سمع حنينها " فهذا هو الأصل ثم قيل: تحنن فلان على فلان إذا تعطف عليه ورحمه".
هذا وإلى ذكر مريم البتول ,وما توجبه المروؤة من حنان وعطف ورحمة بالنساء وخاصة اليتامى منهن,ثم إرسال المَلَك إليها وهي وحيدة تتعبد في محرابها بصورة إنسان كي تستأنس ولا تنفر,وذكّرته بتقوى "الرحمن",وجاء ذكر "الرحمن" دون اسم الجلالة أو اسم آخر لما اقتضته الحالة من الهول والفزع.وكأن حالها يقول للمَلَك:ارحمني,ولا تنسى ذا الرحمة الواسعة المطلقة الذي أرسلك.كذلك رد المَلَك عليها بأن الله سيجعل ولدها رحمة منه للناس وقوله:" قَالَ كَذٰلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِّلْنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَّقْضِيا".
ثم ينتقل بعدها إلى ذكر عيسى عليه السلام وهو في المهد,وكيف أن الله جعله نبيًا ومباركًا ووصاه بوالدته برًا,ولم يجعله جبارًا شقيًا, يقول الله تعالى :" قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ آتَانِيَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً * وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِٱلصَّلاَةِ وَٱلزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً * وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً".
ويذكر بعد ذلك إبراهيم عليه السلام وموقفه من أبيه,وكيف كان يتلطف ويتودد في الحوار معه,و أنه كان يخاف عليه العذاب من الرحمن,فكلها أحاسيس ومشاعر رفق ولين,حيث كرر إبراهيم عليه السلام عبارة" يٰأَبَت" أربع مرات في أربع آيات متتاليات,وهي صيغة تلطف وتودد من الإبن لأبيه.
وغير هذه من مشاهد توقظ الأحاسيس وتأجج مشاعر الرحمة والعطف واللين.
وحتى الآيات التي ذكرت العذاب والكفار والنار لم تكن بألفاظ صارمة قاطعة,فلم يستعمل السعير والنار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أو الصاعقة أو ريح صرصرأو غيرها من ألفاظ العقاب وسوء العذاب,فقد قال في وعيد الكافرين:" فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَحْشُرَنَّهُمْ وَالشَّيَاطِينَ ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُمْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيّاً", وقال في عذاب الأمم السابقة:" وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَحْسَنُ أَثَاثاً وَرِئْياً",وحتى عندما أتت مريم قومها وعيسى عليه السلام تحمله,فلم يعنفوها ولم يتهموها بفحش,بل قالوا لها قولًا رقيقًا:" يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً", فقولهم :يا أخت هارون " وإن كان توبيخًا فإنه كان بلطيف العبارات والتودد,كما في قولنا لأحدنا إن أردنا أن ننصحه بلطف ولين:يا ابن الحلال,هذا لايصح".
فالسورة كلها رحمة,أولها رحمة وآخرها رحمة وفحواها رحمة,فوافقت الألفاظ الحال.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وقد يتساءل أحدنا لماذا لم يذكر "الرحمن" في سورة "الرحمن" إلا مرة واحدة؟
جاء ذكر الرحمن مرة واحدة في سورة الرحمن وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. "الرحمن" جاء رأس سورة,وآية تامة,ورأس السور هو في محل عنوانها,فعنوان السورة "رحمة" وكل ما ورد ذكره في السورة من نعمٍ وآلاءٍ في الدنيا والآخرة دلالة على مضمون الرسالة التي عنوانها "الرحمة".
فلم يكن هناك من داع لتكرار اسمه الرحمن,طالما أنه عنوّن السورة باسم الرحمة الممتلئ.
2. سورة "الرحمن" جاءت بعد سورة القمر, والتي فيها أخر آيتين هما:" "إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ * فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِر", فاستهل السورة التالية باسم يدل على المليك المقتدر ,والذي يهب هذه النعم وآلاء من جنات وأنهار,فكان "الرحمن" دلالة على أنه هو الله المليك المقتدر,وهو الذي يدخل المؤمنين الجنات,فكان حلقة وصل بين السورتين ومراعاة فحواهما.
3. الملاحظ أنه بعد أن ذكر"الرحمن" مباشرة"عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ",وذلك لأن مشركي العرب كانوا ينكرون "الرحمن" ,وكانوا يقولون أنه يعلمه بشر,فجاء باسم "الرحمن" ليدحض أقوالهم الكاذبة واباطيلهم وأنه هو الذي علم سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام القرآن, فقال:"عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ".
4.والملاحظ أن السورة اختتمها الله بآية:"َتبَارَكَ اسْمُ رَبِّكَ ذِي الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ",أي تبارك الرحمن ذي الجلال والإكرام, فأول السورة "عنوانها" كان "الرحمن" وآخر السورة " "عقباها"كان "ذو الجلال والإكرام", فكل ما جاء فيها من نعم وآلاء من الله ذي الرحمة الواسعة المطلقة, ومن واسع كرمه وجوده منقطع النظير.
فلم يكن ما يقتضيه تكرار الرحمن" لما بين حدّي السورة"الرَّحْمَنُ" و"َتبَارَكَ اسْمُ رَبِّكَ ذِي الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ" من رحمة وكرم ومباركة .
خامسًا:الرحمن هو الاسم الوحيد الذي جاء على وزن فعلان,وهي الصيغة الأبلغ للدلالة على عظيم وواسع رحمة الله عز وجل,لأنها الصيغة الوحيدة التي تفيد الإمتلاء من الصفة, وبلاغة القرآن جاءت في استخدامها للتعبير عن امتلاء صفة الرحمة.
سادسًا:الملاحظ أن لكل وزن إيقاع ورنة,والرحمن له إيقاع خاص فهو يبدأ بالراء وينهي بالنون, "رن" فهو اسم رنان,وعند سماعه او ترديده يشعر المرء بالسرور والحبور, ويبعث الأمل في النفوس,ويُبعد الوهم واليأس والقنوط.

وأما الأسم الثاني "الرحيم"​
هو لفظ عربي مشتق من الرحمة,وهو على وزن فعيل بمعنى فاعل,أي رحيم بمعنى راحم,وفعل رَحِم وإن كان متعدياً والصفة المشبهة إنما تصاغ من فِعلٍ لازم إلا أن الفعل المتعدي إذا صار كالسجية لموصوفه ينزل منزلة أفعال الغرائز فيحول من فِعَل بفتح العين أو كسرها إلى فَعُل بضم العين للدلالة على أنه صار سجية كما قالوا فقُه الرجل وظرف وفهم، ثم تشتق منه بعد ذلك الصفة المشبهة، ومثله كثير في الكلام، وإنما يعرف هذا التحويل بأحد أمرين إما بسماع الفعل المحول مثل فقُه وإما بوجود أثره وهو الصفة المشبهة مثل بليغ إذا صارت البلاغة سجية له، مع عدم أو قلة سماع بلغ.ومدلول الرحيم كون الرحمة كثيرة التعلق إذ هو من أمثلة المبالغة ولذلك كان يطلق على غير الله تعالى كما في قوله تعالى في حق رسوله:" بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ".وقال البيهقي:"الرحيم هو المريد لإنعام أهل الجنة".
وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم في أربعة عشر ومائة آية, ما بين تعريف وتنكير وافراد واقتران باسماء آخرى.


----------



## مهاجر (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الفاضل على هذا الجهد

هذا تسجيل مرور ولي عودة بإذن الله

لك مني كل التقدير والإحترام على جهدك وتنويع المواضيع في القسم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 أغسطس 2010)

في غاية الابداع 
موضوع مهم بوركت يداك وانا حاليا اقرءا الموضوع على مهل 
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أغسطس 2010)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الفاضل على هذا الجهد
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل "مشرفنا العام" مهاجر على المرور,وجزاك عنا كل الخير.


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أغسطس 2010)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> في غاية الابداع
> موضوع مهم بوركت يداك وانا حاليا اقرءا الموضوع على مهل
> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
> ​



بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل الياس عبد النور وجزاك خيرًا على المرور والتعليق....وحيّاك المولى على المتابعة.


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــه ،،
وأما أهم الملاحظات على ورود" الرحيم" في القرآن:
أولًا:فقد جاء في ثلاث آيات من القرآن مفردًا ونكرة وهي:
1. سورة النساء(29):" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَأْكُلُواْ أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَن تَرَاضٍ مِّنكُمْ وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً".
2.سورة الإسراء (66):" رَّبُّكُمُ الَّذِي يُزْجِي لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ فِي الْبَحْرِ لِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً".
3.سورة الأحزاب (43):" هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيماً".
ثانيًا: مقرونًا باسم آخر مثل الرحمن أو التواب أو الغفور أو العزيز والبر,مثل" التواب الرحيم",و"الغفور الرحيم" و "العزيز الرحيم" و " البر الرحيم",كما سوف يأتي بيانه إن شاء الله. أكثر الأسماء اقترانًا بـ"الرحيم" هو "الغفور",حيث جاء مقترنًا بالغفور معرفًا سبع مرات, ونكرة أربعة وستين مرة,ويليها "العزيز" حيث جاء معرفًا مقترنًا في ثلاثة عشر مرة,وتسعة منها في سورة الشعراء,ويليها اسم "التواب",حيث جاء معرفًا في ست آيات,ونكرة في ثلاث آيات,وبعدا مقرتًا بـ"رؤوف" نكرة في ثماني آيات وقدم على "الرحيم",ومرة واحدة نكرة مقترنًا بـ "رب",ومرة واحدة أيضًا مقترنًا بـ"ودود" ونكرة.
ثالثًا:جاء في القرآن الكريم واصفًا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالرحمة كما في قوله تعالى في سورة التوبة:" لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ",وهذا يدل على أن هذه الصفة قد تقع في حق البشر لما في معناها من رقة ولين.
رابعًا:جاءت في القرآن معرفة كما جاءت نكرة,ومعرفة في أربعة وثلاثين مرة,ونكرة في ثمانين مرة,ثلاث مرات مفردة كما سبق وذكرت أعلاه, والباقي مقترنة مع اسم آخر.
خامسًا:أكثر الأسماء اقترانًا بـ"الرحيم" هو "الغفور" وفي كلا الحالتين "التعريف والنكرة"
سادسًا:في ايراد الاسمين"الغفور"و "الرحيم" كان المقدم هو الغفور,إلا في آية واحدة من سورة سبأ فقد تقدم اسم "الغفور" على "الرحيم",حيث قال الله تعالى:" يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ",وسوف يأتي بيان الوجه البلاغي لهذا التقديم في محله إن شاء الله.
كما وتقدم اسم الودود على اسم الرحيم في سورة هود:" وَاسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ",وبيانه في موضعه.
أي أن تقدم اسم آخر على اسم "الرحيم" كان مرة واحدة حين عرّف ومرة واحدة حين نكّر.


وأهم الملاحظات على إيراد " الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ":
1.إيراد الصفتين دون اداة عطف,فلم يقل "الرحمن والرحيم",وذلك لأن العطف لا يفيد الترتيب,وحتى لو استخدمت اداة عطف تفيد الترتيب فهذا لا يعني أنها سوف تفيد تلازم الصفتين كمًا وقدرًا,فقولنا "الرحمن الرحيم" يدل على ترتيب الصفتين وتلازمها ووجودهما معًا وفي آنٍ واحد,فالله سبحانه وتعالى رحمن بقدر ما هو رحيم, ورحيم بقدر ما هو رحمن,فلا تفاضل في القدر بين الصفتين.
وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم إيراد صفتين مما يتصف فيها البشر دون عطف, فقول الله عزوجل في سورة القصص:" قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يٰأَبَتِ ٱسْتَئْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ ٱسْتَئْجَرْتَ ٱلْقَوِيُّ ٱلأَمِين", هنا نلاحظ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى وصف سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بصفتين متلازمتين دون عطف بينهما, فلم يقل "إن خير من استأجرت من كان قويًا وأمينًا",بل جاءت الصفتان معرفتان_تعريف عموم الجنس_ متلازمتان من غير عطف,وقدّم "القوي" على "الأمين" لسببين وهما:
الأول:لأن القوة أظهر من الأمانة,حيث رأت إبنة سيدنا شعيب عليه السلام قوته في هيئته وما فعله من أجلهن,وبعدها أدركت أمانته من خلال تصرفه معها وتقدمه عليها في السير,فهذه من إمارات الأمانة,فلما رأت قوته وأدركت أمانته حكمت عليه بـالأمانة بقدر حكمها عليه بالقوة.
الثاني:لأن موسى عليه السلام أول ما فعله معهن بانت قوته,فكانت قوته أول ما لاحظن بنات شعيب عليه السلام,وتبعها إدراك الأمانة. 
وجاءت الصفتان هكذا للدلالة على أن القوة والأمانة يجب أن تلزما الشخص المستأجر,وهما بنفس القدر, فيجب أن يكون أمينًا بقدر ما يجب أن يكون قويًا.
وكذلك قول الله تعالى في سورة إبراهيم:" َلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللّهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ",وقوله تعالى في سورة القلم:" هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ".
وهذا ينطبق على كل الصفات الثنائية التي سوف نتعرض لها في هذا البحث.
2.تقديم الرحمن على الرحيم, وفي كل المواطن في القرآن, وقدّم الرحمن على الرحيم وذلك للأسباب التالية:
أولًا: صفة الرحمن خاصة بالله عزو جل, ولا يتصف بها غيره من مخلوقاته,وأما الرحيم فقد يوصف بها إنسان, فنقول:رجل رحيم, ولا نقول:رجل رحمن,فقدّم الخاص على العام.
ثانيًا: الرحمن أبلغ من الرحيم للزيادة اللغوية,فقدّم الأبلغ .
ثالثًا:الرحمن لا يتعدى بينما الرحيم يتعدى,فنقول رحيم به, ولا نقول رحمن به.
رابعًا:الرحمن أعم وأشمل لأنه وكما قيل رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيم الدنيا,فقدّم الأعم والأشمل.
خامسًا:قرن الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز اسم الجلالة بالرحمن ولم يقرنه بالرحيم, يقول الله تعالى في سورة الإسراء:" قُلِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱللَّهَ أَوِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنَ أَيّاً مَّا تَدْعُواْ فَلَهُ ٱلاْسْمَاءُ ٱلْحُسْنَى".
سادسًا: قدم الرحمن والتي هي الصفة المتجددة وفيها الامتلاء بالرحمة لأبعد حدودها لأن الإنسان في طبيعته عجول وكثيراً ما يؤثر الإنسان الشيء الآتي السريع وان قل على الشيء الذي سيأتي لاحقاً وإن كثر ,كما قال الله تعالى في سورة القيامة:" كَلاَّ بَلْ تُحِبُّونَ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ",وقوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الإسراء:" وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ عَجُولاً", لذا جاء سبحانه بالصفة المتجددة ورحمته قريبة ومتجددة وحادثة إليه ولا تنفك لأن رحمته ثابتة.
سابعًا: الملاحظ أن الرحمن جاء بعد اسم الجلالة "الله" _الذي يوحي بالعظمة والهيبة المطلقة_وذلك للتخفيف من وطأة المهابة والهول الحاصل عند سماع اسم الله الأعظم,ليبعث الأمل في النفوس والرجاء في الرحمة المطلقة والممتلئة في اسمه "الرحمن",وأعقبها بــ "الرحيم" كي يبعد الوهم الحاصل في نفوس البشر لما يقع في صدورهم أنه "رحمن" في ذاته لا تتعدى رحمته إلى مخلوقاته.
وأما تفصيل الآيات التي ذكرت " الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ":
1.آية الفاتحة:" بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ "ونُحتت منها البسملة,والبسملة تعني قول" بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ",وقد اختلف العلماء في كونها آية من كل سورة أو أنها آية من سورة الفاتحة فقط.
وبيان هذه المسألة :
يقول الله تعالى:" إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ"," ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:"ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَـذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِن تِلْقَاء نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَي", فهذا يبين لنا أن القرآن الذي بين أيدينا لم يطرأ عليه تغيير أو تبديل,والقرآن وصلنا عن طريق التواتر,والتواتر هو الخبر اليقين,وكل خبر غير يقين يعتريه الظن,وكل خبر يُختلف فيه فهو غير يقين, والبسملة أُختلف فيها وهذا يعني أن خبرها ليس يقينًا....قال الباقلاني:" لو كانت التسمية من القرآن لكان طريق إثباتها إما التواتر أو الآحاد، والأول: باطل لأنه لوثبت بالتواتر كونها من القرآن لحصل العلم الضروري بذلك ولامتنع وقوع الخلاف فيه بين الأُمَّة، والثاني: أيضاً باطل لأن خبر الواحد لا يفيد إلا الظن فلو جعلناه طريقاً إلى إثبات القرآن لخرج القرآن عن كونه حجة يقينية، ولصار ذلك ظنياً، ولو جاز ذلك لجاز ادعاء الروافض أن القرآن دخله الزيادة والنقصان والتغيير والتحريف» ا هـ 
وقال إبن العربي في كتابه «أحكام القرآن» : يكفيك أنها ليست من القرآن الاختلافُ فيها، والقرآن لا يُختلف فيه ا هـ.
وزاد عبد الوهاب فقال: «إن رسول الله بين القرآن بياناً واحداً متساوياً ولم تكن عادته في بيانه مختلفة بالظهور والخفاء حتى يختص به الواحد والاثنان؛ ولذلك قطعنا بمنع أن يكون شيء من القرآن لم ينقل إلينا وأبطلنا قول الرافضة إن القرآن حِمْل جَمَل عند الإمام المعصوم المنتظر فلو كانت البسملة من الحمد لبيّنها رسول الله بياناً شافياً» ا هـ
وهناك بعض الأدلة من السنة على عدم ذكر آية البسملة كونها آية من كل سورة, مثال ذلك قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"قال الله تعالى قسمت الصلاة نصفين بيني وبين عبدي فنصفها لي ونصفها لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل، يقول العبد:" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ " ، فأقول: حمدني عبدي "
وحديث أُبيّ بن كعب في «الموطأ» و«الصحيحين» أن رسول الله قال له: " ألا أعلمك سورة لم يُنْزَل في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل مثُلها قبل أن تخرج من المسجد " قال: بلى، فلما قارب الخروج قال له: كيف تقرأ إذا افتتحت الصلاة؟ قال أبيٌّ فقرأت :" :" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ ", حتى أتيت على آخرها، فهذا دليل على أنه لم يقرأ منها البسملة.
عن أنس بن مالك من طرق كثيرة أنه قال: صليت خلف رسول الله وأبي بكر وعمر فكانوا يستفتحون بالحمد لله رب العالمين لا يذكرون :"بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم"، لا في أول قراءة ولا في آخرها.
عن عبد الله بن مغفل قال: صليت مع النبي وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان، فلم أسمع أحداً منهم يقول:" بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ ",إذا أنت صليت فقل:" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ "عمل أهل المدينة، فإن المسجد النبوي من وقت نزول الوحي إلى زمن مالك صلى فيه رسول الله والخلفاء الراشدون والأمراء وصلى وراءهم الصحابة وأهل العلم ولم يسمع أحد قرأ " بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ "في الصلاة الجهرية، وهل يقول عالم أن بعض السورة جهر وبعضها سر، فقد حصل التواتر بأن النبي والخلفاء لم يجهروا بها في الجهرية، فدل على أنها ليست من السورة ولو جهروا بها لما اختلف الناس فيها.
وروى أنس بن مالك أن النبي قال: ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ " فضل ثلاثين حسنة على سائر الكلام " وورد حديث آخر أن النبي قال: " من قال لا إله إلا الله كتبت له عشرون حسنة، ومن قال الحمد لله رب العالمين كتبت له ثلاثون حسنة "...ولم يذكر أحدهم آية البسملة.
وقال إبن عاشور في هذه المسألة:"وأنا أرى في الاستدلال بمسلك الذوق العربي أن يكون على مراعاة قول القائلين بكون البسملة آية من كل سورة فينشأ من هذا القولِ أَنْ تكون فواتح سور القرآن كلُّها متماثلة وذلك مما لا يحمد في كلام البلغاء إذ الشأن أن يقع التفنن في الفواتح، بل قد عد علماء البلاغة أَهَمَّ مواضع التأنق فاتحةَ الكلام وخاتمتَه، وذكروا أن فواتح السور وخواتمها واردة على أحسن وجوه البيان وأكملها فكيف يسوغ أن يُدَّعَى أَن فواتح سوره جملةٌ واحدة، مع أن عامة البلغاء من الخطباء والشعراء والكتاب يتنافسون في تفنن فواتح منشآتهم ويعيبون من يلتزم في كلامه طريقة واحدة فما ظنك بأبلغ كلام."اهـ
والزمخشري عند تفسيره هذه السورة بدأ بآية" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ",ولم يفسر آية البسملة,وكذلك الطبري,والبيضاوي وإبن عجيبة,وإبن عادل وغيرهم.


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
فهذه أدلة على أن البسملة ليست آية من كل سورة,وأما أنها تُقرأ عند كل سورة فذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. أمر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الافتتاح بالتسمية في الأمور المهمة ذوات البال ,فقد ورد عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال:"كل أمر ذي بال لا يُبدأ فيه بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم فهو أقطع ".
2.البسملة ,عندما كان يقرأها الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت علامة على إنتهاء سورة وإبتداء سورة آخرى...فقد جاء عن الصحابة أنهم لم يعلموا أن السورة إنتهت وبدأت سورة آخرى إلا عند سماعهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يبسمل.
3.والبسملة كتبت للفصل بين السور ليكون الفصل مناسباً لابتداء المصحف، ولئلا يكون بلفظ من غير القرآن، وقد روى أبو داود في «سننه» والترمذي وصححه عن ابن عباس أنه قال: قلت لعثمان بن عفان: «ما حملكم أن عمدتم إلى براءة وهي من المئين وإلى الأنفال وهي من المثاني فجعلتموهما في السبع الطوال ولم تكتبوا بينهما سطراً بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم»، قال عثمان كان النبي لما تنزل عليه الآياتُ فيدعو بعض من كان يكتب له ويقول له ضع هذه الآية بالسورة التي يذكر فيها كذا وكذا، أو تنزل عليه الآية والآيتان فيقول مثل ذلك، وكانت الأنفال من أول ما أنزل عليه بالمدينة، وكانت براءة من آخر ما أنزل من القرآن وكانت قصتها شبيهة بقصتها فقُبِض رسول الله ولم يبين لنا أنها منها، فظننتُ أنها منها، فمن هناك وضعتُها في السبع الطوال ولم أكتب بينهما سطر بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم.
الملاحظ في آية الفاتحة أنها آية استهلال وبدء كلام, فكان من الواجب بيان أن المبتدئ به هو الله وهو رحمن ورحيم,وخير ما يستهل به المرء كلمه هو اسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, وفي هذا غاية الإظهار لعظمة الله تعالى وحث على التبري عن الحول والقوة إلا بالله وإشارة إلى أن قدر العباد غير مستقلة في الأفعال فحمل تبنة كحمل جبل إن لم يعن الله الملك المتعال,وإن لم يرحم الرحمن ذو الرحمة المطلقة الممتلئة, والرحيم بكل خلقه.وهي تكون في صلاة والمرء عندما يقف بين يدي الجبار يطلب رحمته المطلقة وعطفه الواسع,حيث قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:"لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب".
وذكر الرحمن أولًا من باب تناول جلائل النعم وعظائمها وأصولها، فأردفه بـ(الرحيم) كالتتمة والرديف ليتناول ما دقّ منها ولطف.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
والآية الثانية من نفس سورة الفاتحة فقد جاءت لنكتة بلاغية دقيقة,وذلك من أجل العناية بالرحمة أكثر منها بسائر الأمور,وأيضًا لأن الآية السابقة ذكرت "رب العالمين" وحيث أن لفظ رب قد يدل على السيد والملك من دون الله فأعادها لبيان أن هذا الرب هو الله الرحمن الرحيم,ونلاحظ أيضًا أن " مَـٰلِكِ يَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ" جاءت بعد " ٱلرَّحْمـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيم" ليقول لنا الله لا تغتروا بمضاعفة وتكرار رحمتي فإني مالك يوم الدين,وإلي مصيركم أجمعين,وهذه له وحده حيث لا يبقى إلا وجهه ذو الجلال والإكرام.
وأما آية البقرة:" وَإِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلرَّحِيم ",فقد جاء بهذين الاسمين(الصفتين) " ٱلرَّحْمـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيم"، أي المنعم بجلائل النعم ودقائقها وهما للمدح وفيهما تلميح لدليل الألوهية والانفراد بها لأنه منعم، وغيره ليس بمنعم وليس في الصفتين دلالة على الحصر ولكنهما تعريض به هنا لأن الكلام مسوق لإبطال ألوهية غيره فكان ما يذكر من الأوصاف المقتضية للألوهية هو في معنى قصرها عليه تعالى.
وآية النمل:" ." إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ",فإن النكتة البلاغية فيها كونها رسالة من نبي من أنبياء الله, ومن دأب الأنبياء والرسل أن يفتتحوا رسائلهم بالبسملة, فهي هنا بسملة وليس فقط ايراد الصفتين"الرحمن الرحيم",فكانت عنوان رسالة نبي إلى ملك آخر ليس على دينه, وهكذا فعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وكان قبل نزول آية هود:" بِسْمِ ٱللَّهِ مَجْريٰهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا" يكتب باسمك اللهم,وبعد أن نزلت هذه الآية أصبح يكتب البسملة. وهذا هو الأصل في رسائل الملوك وليس ما يفعلونه اليوم حيث يبدأون باسم الملك أو رئيس الجمهورية أو غيرها من ألقاب الزعامة والرئاسة, وذلك لأنهم بُتر غلف بهت.

وأية فصلت:" تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ",فيها أيضًا نكتة بلاغية لذيذة, فالمسألة هنا مسألة إنباء وإخبار أن القرآن منزل من عند الله ,وتنزيله رحمة للعباد,وأن هذه الرحمة من عند الله الرحمن الرحيم,وهي آية استهلال تظهر البراعة في تنزيل الرحمة وتطمين المتلقي,فالقرآن رحمة للعباد كما هو رحمة للرسول, فأنزله رحمة وليس نقمة ,كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة طه:" مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى".
وأما في آية الحشر:" هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ",ووجه تعقيب صفة عموم العلم بصفة الرحمة أن عموم العلم يقتضي أن لا يغيب عن علمه شيء من أحوال خلقه وحاجتهم إليه، فهو يرحم المحْتاجين إلى رحمته ويُهْمِل المعاندين إلى عقاب الآخرة، فهو رحمان بهم في الدنيا،ونلاحظ أن التعقيب جاء بضمير الغائب"هو" وذلك للتأكيد وربط أول الآية بآخرها, حيث قال في أولها :" :" هُوَ اللَّهُ",وعقب الآية بقوله تعالى:" هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ", فالله هو الرحمن الرحيم.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولى هذه الصفات الثنائية هي" الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ":
1." الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ"​لقد جاءت هذه الصفة الثنائية في ست آيات وهي:
1."بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ",الفاتحة1 
2." الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ",الفاتحة 3
3." وَإِلَـهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ" البقرة 163
4." إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ"و النمل 30
5." تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ",فصلت 2
6." هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ"والحشر22.
"الرحمن الرحيم" مؤلفة من اسمين "صفتين" الأول:"الرحمن" والثاني" الرحيم",أسم الرحمن جاء في القرآن الكريم مفردًا في خمسين آية,وفي ست آيات مقرونًا بالرحيم كما جاء أعلاه.
معنى "الرحمن": انقسم العلماء في معناها قسمين: قسم قال أنه لفظ عربي مشتق من الرحمة,والرحمة هي النعمة على المحتاج، : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِين", يعني نعمةً عليهم، وإنما سميت النعمةُ رحمةً لحدوثها عن الرحمة,ومن العلماء من فرق بين الرحمة "للرحيم" وبين الرحمة"للرحمن", ليصح امتياز الاسمين، وتغاير الصفتين، ومن قال بهذا القول اختلفوا في الرحمتين على ثلاثة أقوال:
أحدها: أن الرحمن مشتق من رحمة الله لجميع خلقه، والرحيم مشتق من رحمة الله لأهل طاعته.
والقول الثاني: أن الرحمن مشتق من رحمة الله تعالى لأهل الدنيا والآخرة، والرحيم مشتق من رحمتِهِ لأهل الدنيا دُون الآخرة.
والقول الثالث: أن الرحمن مشتق من الرحمة التي يختص الله تعالى بها دون عباده، والرحيم مشتق من الرحمة التي يوجد في العباد مثلُها.
وقد فرق أبوعبيدة بينهما, فقال بأن الرحمن ذو الرحمة، والرحيم الراحم.
وقسم قال أنه لفظ عبراني معرب وحجتهم أن العرب لم يعرفوا "الرحمن" وأنكروا هذا الاسم,إلا أن الحقيقة أنه لفظ عربي وقد جاء في اشعار العرب ما يدل على هذا , فقد قال الشاعر الشنفري:
أَلاَ ضَرَبَتْ تِلْكَ الْفَتَاةُ هَجِينَهَا***أَلاَ ضَرَبَ الرًّحْمنُ رَبِّي يَمِينَهَا
وقد فنّد العلامة ابن عاشور قول المبرد في أن الرحمن اسم عبراني واستشهاده ببيت شعر لجرير يخاطب به الأخطل:
أو تتركُنَّ إلى القسّيس هِجْرَتكم***ومسْحَكُم صُلْبَكم رَخْمان قُربَان
فقال:"ولم يأت المبرد بحجة على ما زعمه، ولم لا يكون الرحمٰن عربياً كما كان عبرانياً فإن العربية والعبرانية أختان وربما كانت العربية الأصلية أقدم من العبرانية ولعل الذي جرأه على ادعاء أن الرحمٰن اسم عبراني ما حكاه القرآن عن المشركين في قوله:" قالوا وما الرحمٰن" ويقتضي أن العرب لم يكونوا يعلمون هذا الاسم لله تعالى كما سيأتي وبعض عرب اليمن يقولون رَخِم رخمة بالمعجمة".اهـ
والدليل على أنه لفظ عربي هو ما جاء عن عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، يَقُولُ : قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : أَنَا الرَّحْمَنُ ، خَلَقْتُ الرَّحِمَ وَشَقَقْتُ لَهَا اسْمًا مِنَ اسْمِي ، فَمَنْ وَصَلَهَا وَصَلْتُهُ ، وَمَنْ قَطَعَهَا بَتَتُّهُ".
واسم الرحمة موضوع في اللغة العربية لرقة الخاطر وانعطافه نحو حيّ بحيث تحمل من اتصف بها على الرفق بالمرحوم والإحسان إليه ودفع الضر عنه وإعانته على المشاق. فهي من الكيفيات النفسانية لأنها انفعال، ولتلك الكيفية اندفاع يحمل صاحبها على أفعال وجودية بقدر استطاعته وعلى قدر قوة انفعاله، فأصل الرحمة من مَقُولة الانفعال وآثارُها من مقولة الفِعل، فإذا وصف موصوف بالرحمة كان معناه حصول الانفعال المذكور في نفسه، وإذا أخبر عنه بأنه رحم غيره فهو على معنى صدَر عنه أثر من آثار الرحمة، إذ لا تكون تعدية فعل رحم إلى المرحوم إلا على هذا المعنى فليس لماهية الرحمة جزئيات وجودية ولكنها جزئيات من آثارها. فوصف الله تعالى بصفات الرحمة في اللغات ناشىء على مقدار عقائد أهلها فيما يجوز على الله ويستحيل، وكان أكثر الأمم مجسِّمة ثم يجيء ذلك في لسان الشرائع تعبيراً عن المعاني العالية بأقصَى ما تسمح به اللغات مع اعتقاد تنزيه الله عن أعراض المخلوقات بالدليل العام على التنزيه وهو مضمون قول القرآن:
"ليس كمثله شيء " فأهل الإيمان إذا سمعوا أو أطلقوا وصفي الرحمٰن الرحيم لا يفهمون منه حصول ذلك الانفعال الملحوظ في حقيقةِ الرحمة في متعارف اللغة العربية لسطوع أدلة تنزيه الله تعالى عن الأعراض، بل إنه يراد بهذا الوصف في جانب الله تعالى إثباتُ الغرض الاسمى من حقيقة الرحمة وهو صدور آثار الرحمة من الرفق واللطف والإحسان والإعانة؛ لأن ما عدا ذلك من القيود الملحوظة في مسمى الرحمة في متعارف الناس لا أهمية له لولا أنه لا يمكن بدونه حصول آثاره فيهم ألا ترى أن المرء قد يرحم أحداً ولا يملك له نفعاً لعَجز أو نحوه.(ابن عاشور).
وقال البيهقي في كتابه"الأسماء والصفات":الرحمن وهو المريد لرزق كل حي في دار البلوى والامتحان.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
وأهم الملاحظات على ورود "الرحمن" في القرآن:
أولًا:لم يأت هذا الأسم العظيم إلا معرفًا, ولم يأت نكرة أو مضافًا.
ثانيًا:لا يوصف بــ"الرحمن" إلا الله عز وجل,ولم يرد أن أحدًا من البشر وصف به إلا ما جاء على لسان شاعر بني حنيفة في مسيلمة الكذاب:
سموت بالمجد يا ابن الأكرمين أبا***وأنت غيث الورى لا زلت رحمانا
وهو من باب الغلو في الكفر والضلال.
فهي صفة الله الخاصة به,مما جعل كثير ًا من العلماء يعدونه علمًا أو قريبًا من العلم.
ثالثًا:لم يأت مقرونًا إلا بالرحيم,ولم يُقدم عليه أسم آخر,وأما ما جاء في سورة طه:" وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يٰقَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ فَٱتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوۤاْ أَمْرِي", فكان ذكر الرب قبل الرحمن للدلالة على الرب الحقيقي وهو الله وليس العجل الذي صنعه السامري,وعقب بــ"الرحمن" لبيان أن هذا الرب سوف يرحمكم إذا ما أنتم تبتم إليه وعدتم إلى عبادته,وقوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" قَالَ رَبِّ ٱحْكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ وَرَبُّنَا ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَىٰ مَا تَصِفُونَ",وهنا المتكلم هو رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ودعوته في أن يحكم الرب بين المسلمين وبين الكفار,وأن رب المسليمن هو الرحمن,وذكر الرحمن في هذه الآية لأن مشركي العرب لم يعترفوا بهذا الأسم وأنكروه,وكذلك لأن رب المسلمين"الله" سوف يرحم نبيه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام والمسلمين معه لأنه على الحق والمسلمون يتبعونه.
وهما اسمان رقيقان رفيقان متلازمان,ولكل منها معنى ولا ترادف بينهما.
كما جاء عن ابن عباس:"الرحمن وهو الرفيق, الرحيم. وهو العاطف على خلقه بالرزق ,وهما اسمان رقيقان ,أحدهما أرق من الآخر".
رابعًا:أكثر ما جاء ذكر "الرحمن" في سورة مريم حيث ورد ستة عشر مرة,وتليها سورة الزخرف سبع مرات,وأربع مرات في كل من سورة الملك,يس,الفرقان,الأنبياء,وطه,ومرتين في سورة النبأ, ومرة واحدة في كل من سورة الرحمن,ق,الشعراء, الإسراء,والرعد.
وأما الوجه البلاغي لتكرار اسم "الرحمن" في سورة مريم :
الملاحظ أن مضمون السورة مفعم بالرقة والحنان,ويفيض بالأحاسيس والمشاعر والوجدان,وهذه تستدعي الرحمة والعطف واللين,فوافقت ألفاظه الجو العام للسورة.
فنرى أن الله سبحانه وتعالى استهل السورة بذكر رحمة عبد من عباده الصالحين وأنبيائه الشاكرين,حيث يقول تعالى:" ذِكْرُ رَحْمَتِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا",وختم السورة في الآية قبل الآخيرتين بذكر "الرحمن"إذ قال سبحانه وتعالى:" إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وُدّا",ومعنى "سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وُدّاً " أي يهب لهم ما يحبون والود والمحبة سواء، يقال: آتيت فلاناً محبته، وجعل لهم ما يحبون، وجعلت له وده، ومن كلامهم: يود لو كان كذا، ووددت أن لو كان كذا أي أحببت، ومعناه سيعطيهم الرحمن ودهم أي محبوبهم في الجنة.(الرازي).
وفحوى السورة يستدر الرحمة المطلقة والشفقة المتناهية,فمن ذكر زكريا لشيخوخته ووهنه وندائه لله العزيز الحكيم نداء الشيخ الضعيف أن يهب له الولد,وتأجج مشاعره الأبوية,وخوفه من الموالي,حيث قال تعالى:" قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّي وَهَنَ ٱلْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَٱشْتَعَلَ ٱلرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَآئِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً *وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ ٱلْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَآءِى وَكَانَتِ ٱمْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ وَلِيّاً",وذكر يحيى من بعده وأن الله أتاه الحنان,وجعل بر الوالدين في فؤاده,ولم يجعله جبارًا,يقول الله تعالى:" وَحَنَاناً مِّن لَّدُنَّا وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً * وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّاراً عَصِيّاً",والحنان أصله من الحنين وهو الارتياح والجزع للفراق كما يقال: حنين الناقة وهو صوتها إذا اشتاقت إلى ولدها ذكر الخليل ذلك في الحديث:"أنه عليه السلام كان يصلي إلى جذع من المسجد فلما اتخذ له المنبر وتحول إليه حنت تلك الخشبة حتى سمع حنينها " فهذا هو الأصل ثم قيل: تحنن فلان على فلان إذا تعطف عليه ورحمه".
هذا وإلى ذكر مريم البتول ,وما توجبه المروؤة من حنان وعطف ورحمة بالنساء وخاصة اليتامى منهن,ثم إرسال المَلَك إليها وهي وحيدة تتعبد في محرابها بصورة إنسان كي تستأنس ولا تنفر,وذكّرته بتقوى "الرحمن",وجاء ذكر "الرحمن" دون اسم الجلالة أو اسم آخر لما اقتضته الحالة من الهول والفزع.وكأن حالها يقول للمَلَك:ارحمني,ولا تنسى ذا الرحمة الواسعة المطلقة الذي أرسلك.كذلك رد المَلَك عليها بأن الله سيجعل ولدها رحمة منه للناس وقوله:" قَالَ كَذٰلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِّلْنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَّقْضِيا".
ثم ينتقل بعدها إلى ذكر عيسى عليه السلام وهو في المهد,وكيف أن الله جعله نبيًا ومباركًا ووصاه بوالدته برًا,ولم يجعله جبارًا شقيًا, يقول الله تعالى :" قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ آتَانِيَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً * وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِٱلصَّلاَةِ وَٱلزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً * وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً".
ويذكر بعد ذلك إبراهيم عليه السلام وموقفه من أبيه,وكيف كان يتلطف ويتودد في الحوار معه,و أنه كان يخاف عليه العذاب من الرحمن,فكلها أحاسيس ومشاعر رفق ولين,حيث كرر إبراهيم عليه السلام عبارة" يٰأَبَت" أربع مرات في أربع آيات متتاليات,وهي صيغة تلطف وتودد من الإبن لأبيه.
وغير هذه من مشاهد توقظ الأحاسيس وتأجج مشاعر الرحمة والعطف واللين.
وحتى الآيات التي ذكرت العذاب والكفار والنار لم تكن بألفاظ صارمة قاطعة,فلم يستعمل السعير والنار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أو الصاعقة أو ريح صرصرأو غيرها من ألفاظ العقاب وسوء العذاب,فقد قال في وعيد الكافرين:" فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَحْشُرَنَّهُمْ وَالشَّيَاطِينَ ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُمْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيّاً", وقال في عذاب الأمم السابقة:" وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَحْسَنُ أَثَاثاً وَرِئْياً",وحتى عندما أتت مريم قومها وعيسى عليه السلام تحمله,فلم يعنفوها ولم يتهموها بفحش,بل قالوا لها قولًا رقيقًا:" يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً", فقولهم :يا أخت هارون " وإن كان توبيخًا فإنه كان بلطيف العبارات والتودد,كما في قولنا لأحدنا إن أردنا أن ننصحه بلطف ولين:يا ابن الحلال,هذا لايصح".
فالسورة كلها رحمة,أولها رحمة وآخرها رحمة وفحواها رحمة,فوافقت الألفاظ الحال.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وقد يتساءل أحدنا لماذا لم يذكر "الرحمن" في سورة "الرحمن" إلا مرة واحدة؟
جاء ذكر الرحمن مرة واحدة في سورة الرحمن وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. "الرحمن" جاء رأس سورة,وآية تامة,ورأس السور هو في محل عنوانها,فعنوان السورة "رحمة" وكل ما ورد ذكره في السورة من نعمٍ وآلاءٍ في الدنيا والآخرة دلالة على مضمون الرسالة التي عنوانها "الرحمة".
فلم يكن هناك من داع لتكرار اسمه الرحمن,طالما أنه عنوّن السورة باسم الرحمة الممتلئ.
2. سورة "الرحمن" جاءت بعد سورة القمر, والتي فيها أخر آيتين هما:" "إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ * فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِر", فاستهل السورة التالية باسم يدل على المليك المقتدر ,والذي يهب هذه النعم وآلاء من جنات وأنهار,فكان "الرحمن" دلالة على أنه هو الله المليك المقتدر,وهو الذي يدخل المؤمنين الجنات,فكان حلقة وصل بين السورتين ومراعاة فحواهما.
3. الملاحظ أنه بعد أن ذكر"الرحمن" مباشرة"عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ",وذلك لأن مشركي العرب كانوا ينكرون "الرحمن" ,وكانوا يقولون أنه يعلمه بشر,فجاء باسم "الرحمن" ليدحض أقوالهم الكاذبة واباطيلهم وأنه هو الذي علم سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام القرآن, فقال:"عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ".
4.والملاحظ أن السورة اختتمها الله بآية:"َتبَارَكَ اسْمُ رَبِّكَ ذِي الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ",أي تبارك الرحمن ذي الجلال والإكرام, فأول السورة "عنوانها" كان "الرحمن" وآخر السورة " "عقباها"كان "ذو الجلال والإكرام", فكل ما جاء فيها من نعم وآلاء من الله ذي الرحمة الواسعة المطلقة, ومن واسع كرمه وجوده منقطع النظير.
فلم يكن ما يقتضيه تكرار الرحمن" لما بين حدّي السورة"الرَّحْمَنُ" و"َتبَارَكَ اسْمُ رَبِّكَ ذِي الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ" من رحمة وكرم ومباركة .
خامسًا:الرحمن هو الاسم الوحيد الذي جاء على وزن فعلان,وهي الصيغة الأبلغ للدلالة على عظيم وواسع رحمة الله عز وجل,لأنها الصيغة الوحيدة التي تفيد الإمتلاء من الصفة, وبلاغة القرآن جاءت في استخدامها للتعبير عن امتلاء صفة الرحمة.
سادسًا:الملاحظ أن لكل وزن إيقاع ورنة,والرحمن له إيقاع خاص فهو يبدأ بالراء وينهي بالنون, "رن" فهو اسم رنان,وعند سماعه او ترديده يشعر المرء بالسرور والحبور, ويبعث الأمل في النفوس,ويُبعد الوهم واليأس والقنوط.

وأما الأسم الثاني "الرحيم"​
هو لفظ عربي مشتق من الرحمة,وهو على وزن فعيل بمعنى فاعل,أي رحيم بمعنى راحم,وفعل رَحِم وإن كان متعدياً والصفة المشبهة إنما تصاغ من فِعلٍ لازم إلا أن الفعل المتعدي إذا صار كالسجية لموصوفه ينزل منزلة أفعال الغرائز فيحول من فِعَل بفتح العين أو كسرها إلى فَعُل بضم العين للدلالة على أنه صار سجية كما قالوا فقُه الرجل وظرف وفهم، ثم تشتق منه بعد ذلك الصفة المشبهة، ومثله كثير في الكلام، وإنما يعرف هذا التحويل بأحد أمرين إما بسماع الفعل المحول مثل فقُه وإما بوجود أثره وهو الصفة المشبهة مثل بليغ إذا صارت البلاغة سجية له، مع عدم أو قلة سماع بلغ.ومدلول الرحيم كون الرحمة كثيرة التعلق إذ هو من أمثلة المبالغة ولذلك كان يطلق على غير الله تعالى كما في قوله تعالى في حق رسوله:" بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ".وقال البيهقي:"الرحيم هو المريد لإنعام أهل الجنة".
وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم في أربعة عشر ومائة آية, ما بين تعريف وتنكير وافراد واقتران باسماء آخرى.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وأهم الملاحظات على إيراد " الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ":
1.إيراد الصفتين دون اداة عطف,فلم يقل "الرحمن والرحيم",وذلك لأن العطف لا يفيد الترتيب,وحتى لو استخدمت اداة عطف تفيد الترتيب فهذا لا يعني أنها سوف تفيد تلازم الصفتين كمًا وقدرًا,فقولنا "الرحمن الرحيم" يدل على ترتيب الصفتين وتلازمها ووجودهما معًا وفي آنٍ واحد,فالله سبحانه وتعالى رحمن بقدر ما هو رحيم, ورحيم بقدر ما هو رحمن,فلا تفاضل في القدر بين الصفتين.
وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم إيراد صفتين مما يتصف فيها البشر دون عطف, فقول الله عزوجل في سورة القصص:" قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يٰأَبَتِ ٱسْتَئْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ ٱسْتَئْجَرْتَ ٱلْقَوِيُّ ٱلأَمِين", هنا نلاحظ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى وصف سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بصفتين متلازمتين دون عطف بينهما, فلم يقل "إن خير من استأجرت من كان قويًا وأمينًا",بل جاءت الصفتان معرفتين_تعريف عموم الجنس_ متلازمتين من غير عطف,وقدّم "القوي" على "الأمين" لسببين وهما:
الأول:لأن القوة أظهر من الأمانة,حيث رأت إبنة سيدنا شعيب عليه السلام قوته في هيئته وما فعله من أجلهن,وبعدها أدركت أمانته من خلال تصرفه معها وتقدمه عليها في السير,فهذه من إمارات الأمانة,فلما رأت قوته وأدركت أمانته حكمت عليه بـالأمانة بقدر حكمها عليه بالقوة.
الثاني:لأن موسى عليه السلام أول ما فعله معهن بانت قوته,فكانت قوته أول ما لاحظن بنات شعيب عليه السلام,وتبعها إدراك الأمانة. 
وجاءت الصفتان هكذا للدلالة على أن القوة والأمانة يجب أن تلزما الشخص المستأجر,وهما بنفس القدر, فيجب أن يكون أمينًا بقدر ما يجب أن يكون قويًا.
وكذلك قول الله تعالى في سورة إبراهيم:" َلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللّهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ",وقوله تعالى في سورة القلم:" هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ".
وهذا ينطبق على كل الصفات الثنائية التي سوف نتعرض لها في هذا البحث.
2.تقديم الرحمن على الرحيم, وفي كل المواطن في القرآن, وقدّم الرحمن على الرحيم وذلك للأسباب التالية:
أولًا: صفة الرحمن خاصة بالله عزو جل, ولا يتصف بها غيره من مخلوقاته,وأما الرحيم فقد يوصف بها إنسان, فنقول:رجل رحيم, ولا نقول:رجل رحمن,فقدّم الخاص على العام.
ثانيًا: الرحمن أبلغ من الرحيم للزيادة اللغوية,فقدّم الأبلغ .
ثالثًا:الرحمن لا يتعدى بينما الرحيم يتعدى,فنقول رحيم به, ولا نقول رحمن به.
رابعًا:الرحمن أعم وأشمل لأنه وكما قيل رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيم الدنيا,فقدّم الأعم والأشمل.
خامسًا:قرن الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز اسم الجلالة بالرحمن ولم يقرنه بالرحيم, يقول الله تعالى في سورة الإسراء:" قُلِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱللَّهَ أَوِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنَ أَيّاً مَّا تَدْعُواْ فَلَهُ ٱلاْسْمَاءُ ٱلْحُسْنَى".
سادسًا: قدم الرحمن والتي هي الصفة المتجددة وفيها الامتلاء بالرحمة لأبعد حدودها لأن الإنسان في طبيعته عجول وكثيراً ما يؤثر الإنسان الشيء الآتي السريع وان قل على الشيء الذي سيأتي لاحقاً وإن كثر ,كما في سورة القيامة:" كَلاَّ بَلْ تُحِبُّونَ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ",وقوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الإسراء:" وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ عَجُولاً", لذا جاء سبحانه بالصفة المتجددة ورحمته قريبة ومتجددة وحادثة إليه ولا تنفك لأن رحمته ثابتة.
سابعًا: الملاحظ أن الرحمن جاء بعد اسم الجلالة "الله" _الذي يوحي بالعظمة والهيبة المطلقة_وذلك للتخفيف من وطأة المهابة والهول الحاصل عند سماع اسم الله الأعظم,ليبعث الأمل في النفوس والرجاء في الرحمة المطلقة والممتلئة في اسمه "الرحمن",وأعقبها بــ "الرحيم" كي يبعد الوهم الحاصل في نفوس البشر لما يقع في صدورهم أنه "رحمن" في ذاته لا تتعدى رحمته إلى مخلوقاته.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وأما تفصيل الآيات التي ذكرت " الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ":
1.آية الفاتحة:" بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ "ونُحتت منها البسملة,والبسملة تعني قول" بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ",وقد اختلف العلماء في كونها آية من كل سورة أو أنها آية من سورة الفاتحة فقط.
وبيان هذه المسألة :
يقول الله تعالى:" إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ"," ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:"ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَـذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِن تِلْقَاء نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَي", فهذا يبين لنا أن القرآن الذي بين أيدينا لم يطرأ عليه تغيير أو تبديل,والقرآن وصلنا عن طريق التواتر,والتواتر هو الخبر اليقين,وكل خبر غير يقين يعتريه الظن,وكل خبر يُختلف فيه فهو غير يقين, والبسملة أُختلف فيها وهذا يعني أن خبرها ليس يقينًا....قال الباقلاني:" لو كانت التسمية من القرآن لكان طريق إثباتها إما التواتر أو الآحاد، والأول: باطل لأنه لوثبت بالتواتر كونها من القرآن لحصل العلم الضروري بذلك ولامتنع وقوع الخلاف فيه بين الأُمَّة، والثاني: أيضاً باطل لأن خبر الواحد لا يفيد إلا الظن فلو جعلناه طريقاً إلى إثبات القرآن لخرج القرآن عن كونه حجة يقينية، ولصار ذلك ظنياً، ولو جاز ذلك لجاز ادعاء الروافض أن القرآن دخله الزيادة والنقصان والتغيير والتحريف» ا هـ 
وقال إبن العربي في كتابه «أحكام القرآن» : يكفيك أنها ليست من القرآن الاختلافُ فيها، والقرآن لا يُختلف فيه ا هـ.
وزاد عبد الوهاب فقال: «إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين القرآن بياناً واحداً متساوياً ولم تكن عادته في بيانه مختلفة بالظهور والخفاء حتى يختص به الواحد والاثنان؛ ولذلك قطعنا بمنع أن يكون شيء من القرآن لم ينقل إلينا وأبطلنا قول الرافضة إن القرآن حِمْل جَمَل عند الإمام المعصوم المنتظر فلو كانت البسملة من الحمد لبيّنها رسول الله بياناً شافياً» ا هـ
وهناك بعض الأدلة من السنة على عدم ذكر آية البسملة كونها آية من كل سورة, مثال ذلك قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"قال الله تعالى قسمت الصلاة نصفين بيني وبين عبدي فنصفها لي ونصفها لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل، يقول العبد:" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ " ، فأقول: حمدني عبدي "
وحديث أُبيّ بن كعب في «الموطأ» و«الصحيحين» أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: " ألا أعلمك سورة لم يُنْزَل في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل مثُلها قبل أن تخرج من المسجد " قال: بلى، فلما قارب الخروج قال له: كيف تقرأ إذا افتتحت الصلاة؟ قال أبيٌّ فقرأت :" :" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ ", حتى أتيت على آخرها، فهذا دليل على أنه لم يقرأ منها البسملة.
عن أنس بن مالك من طرق كثيرة أنه قال: صليت خلف رسول الله وأبي بكر وعمر فكانوا يستفتحون بالحمد لله رب العالمين لا يذكرون :"بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم"، لا في أول قراءة ولا في آخرها.
عن عبد الله بن مغفل قال: صليت مع النبي وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان، فلم أسمع أحداً منهم يقول:" بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ ",إذا أنت صليت فقل:" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ "عمل أهل المدينة، فإن المسجد النبوي من وقت نزول الوحي إلى زمن مالك صلى فيه رسول الله والخلفاء الراشدون والأمراء وصلى وراءهم الصحابة وأهل العلم ولم يسمع أحد قرأ " بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ "في الصلاة الجهرية، وهل يقول عالم أن بعض السورة جهر وبعضها سر، فقد حصل التواتر بأن النبي والخلفاء لم يجهروا بها في الجهرية، فدل على أنها ليست من السورة ولو جهروا بها لما اختلف الناس فيها.
وروى أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ " فضل ثلاثين حسنة على سائر الكلام " وورد حديث آخر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " من قال لا إله إلا الله كتبت له عشرون حسنة، ومن قال الحمد لله رب العالمين كتبت له ثلاثون حسنة "...ولم يذكر أحدهم آية البسملة.
وقال إبن عاشور في هذه المسألة:"وأنا أرى في الاستدلال بمسلك الذوق العربي أن يكون على مراعاة قول القائلين بكون البسملة آية من كل سورة فينشأ من هذا القولِ أَنْ تكون فواتح سور القرآن كلُّها متماثلة وذلك مما لا يحمد في كلام البلغاء إذ الشأن أن يقع التفنن في الفواتح، بل قد عد علماء البلاغة أَهَمَّ مواضع التأنق فاتحةَ الكلام وخاتمتَه، وذكروا أن فواتح السور وخواتمها واردة على أحسن وجوه البيان وأكملها فكيف يسوغ أن يُدَّعَى أَن فواتح سوره جملةٌ واحدة، مع أن عامة البلغاء من الخطباء والشعراء والكتاب يتنافسون في تفنن فواتح منشآتهم ويعيبون من يلتزم في كلامه طريقة واحدة فما ظنك بأبلغ كلام."اهـ
والزمخشري عند تفسيره هذه السورة بدأ بآية" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ",ولم يفسر آية البسملة,وكذلك الطبري,والبيضاوي وإبن عجيبة,وإبن عادل وغيرهم.
فهذه أدلة على أن البسملة ليست آية من كل سورة,وأما أنها تُقرأ عند كل سورة فذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. أمر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الافتتاح بالتسمية في الأمور المهمة ذوات البال ,فقد ورد عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال:"كل أمر ذي بال لا يُبدأ فيه بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم فهو أقطع ".
2.البسملة ,عندما كان يقرأها الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت علامة على إنتهاء سورة وإبتداء سورة آخرى...فقد جاء عن الصحابة أنهم لم يعلموا أن السورة إنتهت وبدأت سورة آخرى إلا عند سماعهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يبسمل.
3.والبسملة كتبت للفصل بين السور ليكون الفصل مناسباً لابتداء المصحف، ولئلا يكون بلفظ من غير القرآن، وقد روى أبو داود في «سننه» والترمذي وصححه عن ابن عباس أنه قال: قلت لعثمان بن عفان: «ما حملكم أن عمدتم إلى براءة وهي من المئين وإلى الأنفال وهي من المثاني فجعلتموهما في السبع الطوال ولم تكتبوا بينهما سطراً بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم»، قال عثمان كان النبي لما تنزل عليه الآياتُ فيدعو بعض من كان يكتب له ويقول له ضع هذه الآية بالسورة التي يذكر فيها كذا وكذا، أو تنزل عليه الآية والآيتان فيقول مثل ذلك، وكانت الأنفال من أول ما أنزل عليه بالمدينة، وكانت براءة من آخر ما أنزل من القرآن وكانت قصتها شبيهة بقصتها فقُبِض رسول الله ولم يبين لنا أنها منها، فظننتُ أنها منها، فمن هناك وضعتُها في السبع الطوال ولم أكتب بينهما سطر بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم.
الملاحظ في آية الفاتحة أنها آية استهلال وبدء كلام, فكان من الواجب بيان أن المبتدئ به هو الله وهو رحمن ورحيم,وخير ما يستهل به المرء كلمه هو اسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, وفي هذا غاية الإظهار لعظمة الله تعالى وحث على التبري عن الحول والقوة إلا بالله وإشارة إلى أن قدر العباد غير مستقلة في الأفعال فحمل تبنة كحمل جبل إن لم يعن الله الملك المتعال,وإن لم يرحم الرحمن ذو الرحمة المطلقة الممتلئة, والرحيم بكل خلقه.وهي تكون في صلاة والمرء عندما يقف بين يدي الجبار يطلب رحمته المطلقة وعطفه الواسع,حيث قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:"لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب".
وذكر الرحمن أولًا من باب تناول جلائل النعم وعظائمها وأصولها، فأردفه بـ(الرحيم) كالتتمة والرديف ليتناول ما دقّ منها ولطف.
والآية الثانية من نفس سورة الفاتحة فقد جاءت لنكتة بلاغية دقيقة,وذلك من أجل العناية بالرحمة أكثر منها بسائر الأمور,وأيضًا لأن الآية السابقة ذكرت "رب العالمين" وحيث أن لفظ رب قد يدل على السيد والملك من دون الله فأعادها لبيان أن هذا الرب هو الله الرحمن الرحيم,ونلاحظ أيضًا أن " مَـٰلِكِ يَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ" جاءت بعد " ٱلرَّحْمـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيم" ليقول لنا الله لا تغتروا بمضاعفة وتكرار رحمتي فإني مالك يوم الدين,وإلي مصيركم أجمعين,وهذه له وحده حيث لا يبقى إلا وجهه ذو الجلال والإكرام.
وأما آية البقرة:" وَإِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلرَّحِيم ",فقد جاء بهذين الاسمين(الصفتين) " ٱلرَّحْمـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيم"، أي المنعم بجلائل النعم ودقائقها وهما للمدح وفيهما تلميح لدليل الألوهية والانفراد بها لأنه منعم، وغيره ليس بمنعم وليس في الصفتين دلالة على الحصر ولكنهما تعريض به هنا لأن الكلام مسوق لإبطال ألوهية غيره فكان ما يذكر من الأوصاف المقتضية للألوهية هو في معنى قصرها عليه تعالى.
وآية النمل:" ." إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ",فإن النكتة البلاغية فيها كونها رسالة من نبي من أنبياء الله, ومن دأب الأنبياء والرسل أن يفتتحوا رسائلهم بالبسملة, فهي هنا بسملة وليس فقط ايراد الصفتين"الرحمن الرحيم",فكانت عنوان رسالة نبي إلى ملك آخر ليس على دينه, وهكذا فعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وكان قبل نزول آية هود:" بِسْمِ ٱللَّهِ مَجْريٰهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا" يكتب باسمك اللهم,وبعد أن نزلت هذه الآية أصبح يكتب البسملة. وهذا هو الأصل في رسائل الملوك وليس ما يفعلونه اليوم حيث يبدأون باسم الملك أو رئيس الجمهورية أو غيرها من ألقاب الزعامة والرئاسة, وذلك لأنهم بُتر غلف بهت.

وأية فصلت:" تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ",فيها أيضًا نكتة بلاغية لذيذة, فالمسألة هنا مسألة إنباء وإخبار أن القرآن منزل من عند الله ,وتنزيله رحمة للعباد,وأن هذه الرحمة من عند الله الرحمن الرحيم,وهي آية استهلال تظهر البراعة في تنزيل الرحمة وتطمين المتلقي,فالقرآن رحمة للعباد كما هو رحمة للرسول, فأنزله رحمة وليس نقمة ,كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة طه:" مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى".
وأما في آية الحشر:" هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ",ووجه تعقيب صفة عموم العلم بصفة الرحمة أن عموم العلم يقتضي أن لا يغيب عن علمه شيء من أحوال خلقه وحاجتهم إليه، فهو يرحم المحْتاجين إلى رحمته ويُهْمِل المعاندين إلى عقاب الآخرة، فهو رحمان بهم في الدنيا،ونلاحظ أن التعقيب جاء بضمير الغائب"هو" وذلك للتأكيد وربط أول الآية بآخرها, حيث قال في أولها :" :" هُوَ اللَّهُ",وعقب الآية بقوله تعالى:" هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ", فالله هو الرحمن الرحيم.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

2. "الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ"
"العزيز الرحيم" كما هو واضح مؤلف من اسمين,الأول"العزيز" والثاني" الرحيم",وأما معنى العزيز, فالملاحظ أن اللفظ المؤلف من حرف العين ويليه الزاي وهذا الاجتماع يدل على المنعة والشدة,مثل عزّ وعزّز وعزم, والعزيز قد يكون مشتق من عّزّ يَعِزُّ بكسر العين,أو بضم العين _يَعُزّ_ أو بفتحها _يعَزّ_,فالأول يعني لا مثل له ولا ند ولا نظير,أو يعني ما ندر وقل وجوده,والمعنى الأول هو الذي يليق برب العزة سبحانه وتعالى,والثاني_بضم العين_ يعني الغالب القاهر الذي لا يُغلب ولا يُقهر,والقادر الذي لا قدرة لمخلوق مع قدرته, وهذا أيضًا يليق بالله عز وجل,ومنه قول الله تعالى في سورة ص:" إِنَّ هَذَآ أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِي نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي ٱلْخِطَابِ"’ أي غلبني في مخاطبته وقهرني بحجته,ومنها قول العرب:"من عزّ بزّ",أي من غلب سلب.
وقال جرير:
يعزُّ على الطريق بمنكبيه=كما ابترك الخليع على القداح
وقد تردد "العزيز" في القرآن الكريم هكذا مفردًا معرفًا في أربع آيات,وكلها في حق البشر_عزيز مصر زمن سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام_,وفي ستين آية مقرونًا باسم آخر وهي في حق الله سبحانه وتعالى,وأما نكرة فقد جاء في خمس وثلاثين آية ,في تسع وعشرين آية في حق الله تعالى, وست آيات في حق غيره من مخلوقاته وكلها تحمل تقريبًا نفس المعنى وهو الشديد أو المنيع,والآيات التي جاء فيها نكرةهي:
1." لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ",التوبة 128,نلاحظ هنا أنه عُدّي بعلى وهذا يدل على معنى الثقل والشدة على النفس,قال بشر بن عوانة في ذكر قتله الأسد ومصارعته إياه:
فقلت له يعز علي أني = قتلت مناسبي جلدًا وقهرًا
2." قَالُواْ يَا شُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيراً مِّمَّا تَقُولُ وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفاً وَلَوْلاَ رَهْطُكَ لَرَجَمْنَاكَ وَمَا أَنتَ عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ",هود 91,أي لأنّك هَيّنُ علينا ومحقّر عندنا وليس لك من ينصرك منّا,فلا عز له ولا منعة.
3." وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ بِعَزِيزٍ",إبراهيم 20, أي ليس على الله أي شيء صعب أو شديد,فهو يأتي بخلق جديد ويؤمن به وما ذلك عليه ببعيد أو صعب أو ممتنع لأنه هو القاهر فوق عباده.
4." وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ بِعَزِيزٍ",فاطر 17,وتعني ما عنت آية إبراهيم.
5." إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِالذِّكْرِ لَمَّا جَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ",فصلت 41,أي كتاب منيع من عند عزيز قوي شديد.
6." َيَنصُرَكَ اللَّهُ نَصْراً عَزِيزاً",الفتح 3,أي نصرًا ذا عزة لا ذل فيه.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وأهم الملاحظات على ورود "العزيز" في القرآن:
1.لم يرد في القرآن الكريم مفردًا معرفًا دالًا على الله سبحانه وتعالى,وإنما أطلق على البشر,وعندما يطلق على إنسان فهذا يدل على منعته وقوته ومكانته بين الناس,كما هو ملاحظ في قصة عزيز مصر.
والوجه البلاغي في هذا أن الاسم قد يطلق على المخلوقات وليس خاصًا لله تعالى.
وعند ايراده مفردًا نكرة لا يكون إلا في حق مخلوقات الله,ولم يأت مفردًا نكرة في حق الله في أي آية من آيات القرآن,فقد جاء في حق الكتاب والنصر وأمر الخلق.
2.لم يرد دالًا على الله تعالى إلا مقترنًا باسم آخر,مثل الرحيم, الحليم,الحكيم,الحميد,الغفور,الجبار,وغيرها.
3.لم يرد في القرآن كلمة فاصلة مثل "الغفور العزيز " إلا مع صفة واحدة وهي "القوي" معرفة أو نكرة "قوي",وجاء في سبع آيات ,آيتان بالتعريف وخمس بالتنكير,فأما آيات التعريف فهي:
_ "َلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحاً وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ",هود 66.
_"اللَّهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْقَوِيُّ العَزِيزُ ,الشورى19.
وأما بالتنكير:
_"ٱلَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِم بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إِلاَّ أَن يَقُولُواْ رَبُّنَا ٱللَّهُ وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ ٱللَّهِ ٱلنَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا ٱسمُ ٱللَّهِ كَثِيراً وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ"الحج,40.
_" مَا قَدَرُواْ ٱللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ",الحج 74. 
_"لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ ٱلنَّاسُ بِٱلْقِسْطِ وَأَنزَلْنَا ٱلْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِٱلْغَيْبِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ",الحديد 24.
_" كَتَبَ ٱللَّهُ لأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَاْ وَرُسُلِيۤ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ",المجادلة 21.
_"وَرَدَّ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُواْ خَيْراً وَكَفَى ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱلْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً",الأحزاب 25
والوجه البلاغي في هذا _أي اجتماع القوة والعزة_ وهما من صفات الغلبة والمنعة والقهر والإنتقام,أن جاءت عقب كلام اقتضى ذلك,ففي آية هود جاء بعد أن ساق الحديث عن أمر الله وتنجية صالح عليه السلام ومن آمن معه.
وفي آية الحج جاءت بعد وعد الله بنصر دينه وعزته.وفي آية الأحزاب فقد جاءت لدفع الوهم الذي قد يحصل في نفوس بعض الضعفاء وموافقتهم الكفار بأن الريح هي التي كانت السبب في رجوعهم وهزيمتهم,فأثبت الله لنفسه العزة والقوة ليبيّن للمؤمنين ويزيدهم إيمانًا بأن الله هو الغالب القاهر المتنع.
4.أكثر الاسماء اقترانًا بالعزيز هو"الحكيم" حيث ورد في سبع وأربعين آية,تسعة وعشرون معرفة وثمانية عشر نكرة, ويليه اسم "الرحيم" حيث ورد في ثمانية عشر آية, فالعليم " في ست آيات,فالحميد في ثلاث وكذلك الغفار,ومرتان مع الغفور,ومرة واحدة مع كل من الوهاب والمقتدر والجبار.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهم الملاحظات على ايراد "العزيز الرحيم"
أولًا:.في كل الآيات التي ذُكر فيها" الْعَزِيزُ" و" الرَّحِيمُ",قُدّم العزيز على الرحيم,ولم يرد تقديم الرحيم على العزيز في كل آي القرآن.
ثانيًا:. جاءت فواصل آيات,وكان "الرحيم" هو الكلمة الفاصلة في كل الآيات.
ثالثًا:.جاء "العزيز" فاصلة في الآيات التي اقترن "العزيز" باسم "القويّ",وهي سبع آيات,في آيتين بالتعريف وهما:
1.َ"لَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحاً وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ "هود66
2." اللَّهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْقَوِيُّ العَزِيزُ "الشورى19
وخمس آيات نكرة وهي:
1." وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ "الحج40
2." مَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ "الحج74
3." وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْراً وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً "الأحزاب25
4." وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ "الحديد25
5."كتَبَ اللَّهُ لَأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَا وَرُسُلِي إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ "المجادلة21
رابعًا: تردد"العزيز الرحيم" أكثر ما يكون في سورة الشعراء,حيث جاء في تسع آيات من السورة وهي:

1."وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء,9
2." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء,68
3." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء, 104
4." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء, 122
5." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء, 140
6." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء, 159
7." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء, 175
8." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الشعراء, 191
9." وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ",الشعراء, 217
وفي كلها تقدم العزيز على الرحيم,وكان الرحيم كلمة الفاصلة,وأما سبب هذا التكرار:
_سياق الآيات يدل على وجوب إظهار المنعة والقوة لأن نزول الآيات فيه مواساة وتسلية لرسول الله محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام,لتعنت المشركين وكفرهم وعدم إيمانهم برسالته,,فالآية الثانية وقوله تعالى:" تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ",يدل على تنزيل القرآن, وأن تنزيله من لدن عزيز قوي ذي إنتقام,وتبعها قوله تعالى:" لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ أَلاَّ يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ",وفي هذه تسلية لسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ,وهي من باب رحمة الله برسوله الكريم,ف:" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ", ومن باب تسلية الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام قصّ القرآن أنباء الرسل والأنبياء من قبله,وكيف كفرت أقوامهم برسالاتهم, فابتدأ القصص بسيدنا موسى عليه السلام,حيث قال:" وَإِذْ نَادَى رَبُّكَ مُوسَى أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ",وسرد ما حصل مع قوم فرعون وإغراقهم ونجاة موسى ومن معه من بني إسرائيل,وكيف أن منهم من كفر بعد كل تلك الآيات والمعجزات ,حيث قال تعالى:" ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا الآخَرِينَ* إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ", ومن الملاحظ أن قول الله تعالى:" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",جاء بعد قصة كل نبيوقوله تعالى:" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ" ,فذكر الله تعالى سيدنا إبراهيم بعد موسى, فنوح فهود فصالح فلوط فشعيب عليهم السلام أجمعين,وختم السورة بذكر سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام, فكانت فاتحة السورة وخاتمتها في حق القرآن والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فكان الجو العام يستدعي بيان العزة والمنعة والقوة ,فالقرآن من عند العزيز الجبار,عز نبيه بالقرآن وذل الكافرين,ورحم الله رسوله بتنزيل الكتاب على قلبه كما رحم الناس بتبليغهم إياه.فوافقت اسماؤه الجو العام للسورة من عزّ وقوة ومنعة ورحمة للعالمين.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وأما الآيات الآخر التي جاء فيها "العزيز الرحيم" فهي:
1." بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ يَنصُرُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الروم 5
2." ذَلِكَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",السجدة 6
3." ." تَنزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ",يس 5
4." إِلَّا مَن رَّحِمَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الدخان 42
وسوف يأتي بيانها في مكانها إن شاء الله.
_الشعراء هي السورة الوحيدة التي حلف فيها الناس بعزة فرعون, وهي عزة كاذبة فاسدة ضالة,فالعزة الحقة هي لله ومن الله وبالله, :" َأَلْقَوْا حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْغَالِبُونَ", فردًا على هؤلاء السحرة أثبت الله سبحانه وتعالى عزته في تسع آيات من سورها,ليبن للناس أجمعين من مؤمنين وكافرين أن العزة لله, كما يقول الحق :" وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ".
خامسًا:تقديم "العزيز" على "الرحيم" وللأسباب التالية:
1.قدم "العزيز" لمناسبة استهلال السورة وما بدأ به,فقد بدأ بذكر الكتاب وتنزيله أولًا,وثانيًا بيان حزن الرسول عيه الصلاة والسلام بسبب إعراض المشركين,وثالثًا بيان قدرة الله على إنزال العذاب العاجل بهم,ورابعًا امهالهم كي يتفكروا في خلق الله, فجاء "بالعزيز" أولًا كي يلاءم العزة في تنزيل الكتاب وألحقه بـ"الرحيم" ليوافق ما تستدعيه حالة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من رحمة وشفقة على نفسه الطاهرة,وكذلك عندما ذكر انزال العذاب عليهم من السماء في قوله تعالى:" إِن نَّشَأْ نُنَزِّلْ عَلَيْهِم مِّن السَّمَاء آيَةً فَظَلَّتْ أَعْنَاقُهُمْ لَهَا خَاضِعِينَ",فهو مقام قوة ومنعة وعزة,وأتبعه بقوله تعالى:" أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الأَرْضِ كَمْ أَنبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ",وفيه امهال لقومه أن يتفكروا فيؤمنوا,فهو مقام رحمة , فقد رحم الله قوم سيدنا محمد ولم ينزّل عليهم العذاب من رحمته لنبيه وحنان من لدنه. 
وهذا واضح بيّن في آيات الشعراء.
2.في تقديم "العزيز" تظهر القدرة والتي هي المقصود في هذا الموطن,أو لأنه أدل على دفع المضار الذي هو أهم من جلب المصالح.
3.وفي تقديم "العزيز" على "الرحيم" نكتة آخرى ,كي لا يطمع من في نفسه مرض أن الله عجز عن معاقبتهم لو قدم "الرحيم" على "العزيز",فذكر العزيز وفيه بيان قدرته على عذابهم ثم الحقها بـ"الرحيم", فأزال هذا الوهم بذكر العزيز وهو الغالب القاهر، ومع ذلك فإنه رحيم بعباده، فإن الرحمة إذا كانت عن القدرة الكاملة كانت أعظم وقعاً.
4. نلاحظ أن آية:" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ" سبقت آية:"." وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ ",فهذا يدل على أن هناك قلة آمنت,وهذه القلة أحق بالعزة والمنعة من الرحمة, فقدّم العزيز وهو الذي يعز من يشاء وجاء بالرحيم بعدها ليدل على رحمته لهم أيضًا, فهو الله سبحانه وتعالى أعزّ هذه القلة المؤمنة ورحمها وأظهرها على المشركين . 
وأما تفصيل الآيات التي ذكرت " الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ":
1.آيات الشعراء التسع,الذي نلاحظه أن ثماني آيات تكررت تماماً كما هي :" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ ",وكانت كل آية عقب قصة من قصص الأنبياء,وأولها كانت عقب تسلية الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة وتذكيره بالرسل من قبله وكفر أقوامهم وإعراضهم,أو كما قال عبد الرزاق بن عبد المسن البدر في كتابه "فقه الاسماء الحسنى":"وفيه دلالة أن ما قدّر الله لأنبيائه من النصر والتأييد والرفعة من آثار رحمته التي اختصهم بها,فكان لهم حافظًا ومؤيدًا وناصرًا ومعينًا,وما قدّره لأعدائهم من الخذلان والحرمان والعقوبة والنكال من آثار عزّته,فنصر رسله برحمته,وانتقم منأعدائه وخذلهم بعزّته,فكان ذكر الاسمين مقرونين في هذا السياق في غاية الحكمة والمناسبة". 
وأما التاسعة والأخيرة كانت أيضًا بحق سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وخطابًا له,وأمره بالتوكل على الله فهو حسبه وهو العزيز الحق الذي يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء وهو الرحيم وأرحم الراحمين,حيث قال تعالى:" وَتَوكَّلْ عَلَى ٱلْعَزِيزِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ",وقال ابن عاشور في تفسيرها:" وعلق التوكل بالاسمين { العزيز الرحيم } وما تبعهما من الوصف بالموصول وما ذيل به من الإيماء إلى أنه يُلاحظ قوله ويعلم نيتَه، إشارة إلى أن التوكل على الله يأتي بما أومأت إليه هذه الصفات ومستتبعاتها بوصف { العزيز الرحيم } للإشارة إلى أنه بعزته قادر على تغلبه على عدوّه الذي هو أقوى منه، وأنه برحمته يعصمه منهم. وقد لوحظ هذان الاسمان غير مرة في هذه السورة لهذا الاعتبار كما تقدم.
2. " بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ يَنصُرُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ",الروم 5,قال ابن عاشور فيها:"وجملة ينصر من يشاء } تذييل لأن النصر المذكور فيها عامّ بعموم مفعوله وهو { من يشاء } فكل منصور داخل في هذا العموم، أي من يشاء نصره لحِكَم يعلمها، فالمشيئة هي الإرادة، أي: ينصر من يريد نصره، وإرادته تعالى لا يُسأل عنها، ولذلك عُقب بقوله { وَهُوَ العَزِيزُ } فإن العزيز المطلق هو الذي يغلب كل مغالب له، وعقبه بــــ { الرَّحِيم } للإشارة إلى أن عزّته تعالى لا تخلو من رحمة بعباده ولولا رحمته لما أدال للمغلوب دولة على غالبه مع أنه تعالى هو الذي أراد غلبة الغالب الأول، فكان الأمر الأول بعزته والأمر الثاني برحمته للمغلوب المنكوب وترتيب الصفتين العليتين منظور فيه لمقابلة كل صفة منهما بالذي يناسب ذكره من الغلبين، فالمراد رحمته في الدنيا.
3." ذٰلِكَ عَالِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَادَةِ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ ",السجدة 6,في هذه الآية ذكر الله تعالى "العزيز" لما تقدم من ذكر الكتاب وأنه من عند الله ولا ريب في هذا, وذكر خلقه السموات والأرض,وتدبيره الأمر بينهما,فعقب بـ"الرحيم",فالقرآن من عند العزيز الحق الغالب القاهر وهو الرحيم بعباده بهدايته وتنزيله الفرقان.أو أنه خلق الخلق بمحض قدرته بدون معين، فالعزة وهي الاستغناء عن الغير ظاهرة، وأنه خلقهم على أحوال فيها لطف بهم فهو رحيم بهم فيما خلقهم إذ جعل أمور حياتهم ملائمة لهم فيها نعيم لهم وجنبهم الآلام فيها. فهذا سبب الجمع بين صفتي " العزيز " و " الرحيم " هنا على خلاف الغالب من ذكر " الحكيم"مع " العزيز".
4." تَنزِيلَ ٱلْعَزِيزِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ ",يس 5,في هذه الآية نلاحظ أن الله عزوجل أقسم وأجاب القسم وأقر وأثبت فحوى القسم,فأثبت نبوة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بعد أن استكبر الكفار نبوته,فكان المقام مقام اثبات مع عزة,واقرار مع قدرة فأورد اسمًا مما اصطفاه لنفسه من اسماء,ومعن يدل على الرفعة والعلو,فأعز رسوله الكريم بلا ضعف ولا وهن ولا هوان,فأسند التنزيل للعزيز الرحيم مباشرة دون تبعيض ولا إجزاء,فلم يقل"تنزيل من العزيز الرحيم",وذلك لاتمام العزة واظهار القوة والسلطان في أمر تنزيل القرآن,وقرن العزيز بالرحيم لأن المسألة مسألة تنزيل القرآن وارسال النبي,فالله سبحانه وتعالى عزيز بتنزيل القرآن,وهو رحيم بارسال الرسول,فوافقت هنا الأسماء مقام العزة والرحمة.
5." إِلاَّ مَن رَّحِمَ ٱللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيم ",الدخان 42,في هذه الآية استئناف بياني هو جوابٌ مجمل عن سؤال سائل عن تعيين من رحمهُ الله، أي أن الله عزيز لا يُكرهه أحد على العدول عن مراده، فهو يرحم من يَرحمه بمحض مشيئته وهو رحيم، أي واسع الرحمة لمن يشاء من عباده على وفق ما جرى به علمه وحكمته ووعدُه.ثم إن المقام مقام رهبة وخوف وذل وضعف,فهو يوم الميقات فيه يعز الله من يشاء ويرحم,ويوم لا تنفع عزة إلا عزة الله ولا تجدي رحمة إلا رحمته سبحانه وتعالى.


----------



## ابن سينا (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ"
" الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ",مؤلف من " الْغَفُور" و " الرَّحِيم",والغفور فعول من غفر وتعني ستر,وهي للمبالغة كما غفاّر,وقد ذكر الزجاج في كتابه"تفسير أسماء الله الحسنى"أن أبي علي قطرب فرق بينهما,فقال:"أن يكون الغفور في ذنوب الآخرة,والغفارُ الذي يسترهم في الدنيا فلا يفضحهم.
وقال الأصفهاني:"وقيل: أغفروا هذا الأمر ,أي: استروه بما يجب أن يستر به".
وجاء في لسان العرب:"غفَر الشيءَ يغفِرهُ غَفْرًا سترهُ, والمتاع في الوعاءِ أدخلهُ وسترهُ والشيب بالخضاب غطَّاهُ,قال الشاعر:
حتى اكتسيتُ من المشيبِ عمامةً = غفراءَ أغفَرَ لونُها بخضاب
وقال الزبيدي في "تاج العروس":"والغَفُورُ. والغَفَّارُ - والغافِرُ -: من صفاتِ الله تَعَالَى، وهُمَا من أَبْنِيَةِ المُبَالَغَة، ومعناهُما، السّاتِرُ لِذُنوبِ عِبَادِه، المُتَجَاوِزُ عن خَطاياهُمْ وذُنُوبِهم.
وهي للمبالغة في كثرة عدد ما يغفر الله من ذنوب,وتفيد الثبوت والدوام.
وقد جاءاسم الله في غفره الذنوب وسترها في صيغ ثلاث:اسم الفاعل:غافر, وفعّال :غفّار, وفعول :غفور,فأما غافر لم يأت مفردًا هكذا وإنما مضافًا إلى الذنب, وجاءت في آية واحدة, وهي في سورة غافر:" غَافِرِ الذَّنبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ", والوجه البلاغي كونه جاء مضافًا لدلالتها على مجرد وقوع الحدث,أي غفران الذنب.
وغفًار جاء في خمس آيات, أثنتان نكرة وهما:
1."وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى",طه
2."فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً",نوح
وثلاث آيات معرفًا ومقرونًا باسمه العزيز وهي:
1."رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفَّارُ",ص
2."خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى أَلَا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفَّارُ",الزمر
3." َدْعُونَنِي لِأَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَأُشْرِكَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَأَنَا أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى الْعَزِيزِ الْغَفَّارِ",غافر.
وغفّار على هذه الصيغة تفيد التعدد والتكرار,ففي آية طه نلاحظ أن الله تعالى علق الغفران بالتوبة والإيمان والعمل الصالح والهداية, فالله سبحانه يغفر الذنب للعبد إذا قام بهذه الأمور الأربعة.
وأما " الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفَّارُ ",فالوجه البلاغي في إيرادها: فإن وصف " العزيزُ "كناية عن أنه يفعل ما يشاء لا غالب له فلا تُجدي المشركين عبادةُ أوليائهم، ووصفَ " الغَفَّارُ " مؤذن باستدعائهم إلى التوبة باتباع الإِسلام. وفي وصف " الغَفَّارُ " مناسبة لذكر الأجل لأن المغفرة يظهر أثرها بعد البعث الذي يكون بعد الموت وانتهاء الأجل تحريضاً على البدار بالتوبة قبل الموت حين يفوت التدارك.
و"غفور" مفردًا جاء في آية واحدة في سورة الإسراء:"إِنْ تَكُونُوا صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلأَوَّابِينَ غَفُوراً",فالملاحظ أن "غفور" لم تقرن هنا باسمه الرحيم,والوجه البلاغي يكمن في سياق الآيات,فقد جاءت هذه الآية بعد أمر الله بعبادته وحده والإحسان بالوالدين,وعلق المغفرة بالإنابة وجاء بصيغة فعّال "أوّاب" في قوله تعالى:" لِلأَوَّابِينَ " أيالمداومين على التوبة والاستغفار,فالذنب مغفور وأما الرحمة فعلمها عند الله إن شاء رحم وإن شاء عاقب, وفي هذه تنويه على عظيم الإحسان بالوالدين.
الغفور ورد في القرآن الكريم في إحدى وتسعين آية,معرفًا ومفردًا ومقرونًا باسم آخر.
فقد جاء معرفًا مقرونًا باسم الرحيم في ثماني آيات سبع منها كان "الرحيم" كلمة الفاصلة, وواحدة "الغفور" كان الفاصلة.,ونكرة في أربع وستين آية, ومعرفًا مقرونًا باسم الودود,والعزيز,و"ذو الرحمة" مرة واحدة لكل منها,
ونكرة مقرونًا باسم "حليم" في أربع آيات "غفور حليم", "حليم غفور" في آيتين,وكذلك مقرونًا باسم"عفو" في أربع آيات,ومقرونًا باسم "شكور" في ثلاث آيات,وغفور في آيتين.


----------



## ابن سينا (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


فأما آيات التعريف فهي:


1." وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلاَ كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَإِن يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلاَ رَآدَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصَيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ",يونس107


2." قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّيَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",يوسف98


3." نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الحجر49


4." َقالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",القصص16


5." ُقلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الزمر53


6." تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ أَلَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الشورى5


7." أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلَا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الأحقاف8


وجاء في سورة سبأ "الرحيم الغفور":


8." يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ ",سبأ2


والآيات التي جاء فيها نكرة,اذكر منها :


1."إ ِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",البقرة173


2." قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",آل عمران31


3." وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُواْ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ أُوْلَـئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً ",النساء152


4." اعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",المائدة98


5." وَآخَرُونَ اعْتَرَفُواْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ خَلَطُواْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَآخَرَ سَيِّئاً عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",التوبة102


6." ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ عَمِلُواْ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابُواْ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُواْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ",النحل119


7." يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",التحريم1

وغيرها من الآيات.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والآيات التي جاء فيها الغفور مقرونًا مع اسماء آخرى :
1."غفور حليم"
1."لاَّ يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِيَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِن يُؤَاخِذُكُم بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ",البقرة225
2."َاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ",البقرة235
3."إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْاْ مِنكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُواْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ",آل عمران155
4." يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ",المائدة101
في هذه الآيات قرن الغفور بالحليم, حيث أن المقام هنا مقام امهال وابطاء, فأصل الحلم هو الأناة,ومعنى الحليم الذي يمهل بتأخير العقاب,لأن هذه مغفرة لذنب هو من قبيل التقصير في الأدب مع الله تعالى، فلذلك وصف الله نفسه بالحليم، لأن الحليم هو الذي لا يستفزه التقصير في جانبه، ولا يغضب للغفلة، ويقبل المعذرة.
وقد تأتي بترتيب معكوس "حليم غفور" كما في الآيتين التاليتين:
1." تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالأَرْضُ وَمَن فِيهِنَّ وَإِن مِّن شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدَهِ وَلَـكِن لاَّ تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيماً غَفُوراً ",الإسراء44
2." إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَن تَزُولَا وَلَئِن زَالَتَا إِنْ أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن بَعْدِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيماً غَفُوراً ",فاطر41
والوجه البلاغي في هذا:الإنسان كثيراً ما يغفل الاستدلال بظواهر الكون وآياته دلالة الحال، فيقف على قدرة الله وبديع صُنْعه، وكذلك كثيراً ما يغفل عن تسبيح الله تسبيح المقالة؛ لذلك أخبر سبحانه أنه حليمٌ لا يعاجل الغافلين بالعقوبة، وغفور لمن تاب وأناب.
2."عفو غفور"
1." يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّىَ تَعْلَمُواْ مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلاَ جُنُباً إِلاَّ عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّىَ تَغْتَسِلُواْ وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاء أَحَدٌ مِّنكُم مِّن الْغَآئِطِ أَوْ لاَمَسْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَلَمْ تَجِدُواْ مَاء فَتَيَمَّمُواْ صَعِيداً طَيِّباً فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَفُوّاً غَفُوراً ",النساء43
2."فَأُوْلَـئِكَ عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَفُوّاً غَفُوراً ",النساء99
3."ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ عَاقَبَ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبَ بِهِ ثُمَّ بُغِيَ عَلَيْهِ لَيَنصُرَنَّهُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ",الحج60
4."الَّذِينَ يُظَاهِرُونَ مِنكُم مِّن نِّسَائِهِم مَّا هُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ إِنْ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّائِي وَلَدْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ مُنكَراً مِّنَ الْقَوْلِ وَزُوراً وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ ",المجادلة2
نلاحظ أنه في هذه الآيات اقترن العفو بالغفور وتقدم عليه,وهو على وزن فعول الذي يفيد الثبوت والدوام,ومعنى "العفو" الذي يمحو الذنوب,وقيل تعني أيضًا التيسير,لأن في الآية رخصة للمؤمنين, وقيل أنها أبلغ من الغفور لما تنبئ عن محو الذنوب بينما الغفور تنبئ عن سترها.والوجه البلاغي في ايراهما معًا هو أن الله سبحانه تعالى يمحو الذنوب وييسر لعباده ويستر فضائحهم,فمحو الذنوب وغفرها أنفع للعبد.
والملاحظ أن العفو لم تأت إلا عند الكلام عن المؤمنين,فالذنوب يمحوها الله تعالى للمؤمنين بعد سترها.


----------



## ابن سينا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


3."غفور شكور"


جاءت هذه الصيغة في ثلاث آيات وهي:
1." لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ ",فاطر30
2." وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ ",فاطر34
3." َذلِكَ الَّذِي يُبَشِّرُ اللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ قُل لَّا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلَّا الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى وَمَن يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَّزِدْ لَهُ فِيهَا حُسْناً إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ ",الشورى23
وهذه الآيات أيضًا في حق المؤمنين والمطيعين,لأن الله هو المجازعلى شكره بما شاء من النعم,ومن معاني "الشكور" المجازي على العمل اليسير بالخير الوفير,واقتران الاسمين يدل على مدى غفران الله لزلات عباده وعظيم جزائه على طاعاتهم.
وآية الشورى يتبن لنا عظيم جزائه بزيادة الحسنات.
4."الغفور الودود"
جاءت هكذا في آية واحدة من سورة البروج:" وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الْوَدُودُ ",البروج,14, "ودود"فَعول بمعنى فاعل مشتق من الودّ وهو المحبة فمعنى الودود: المحِبّ وهو من أسمائه تعالى، أي إنه يحب مخلوقاته ما لم يحيدوا عن وصاياه وأوامره,فهو سبحانه وتعالى يغفر ذنوب عباده من محبته لهم ووده بانعامه سبحانه وإكرامه جل شأنه ومن هنا فسر الودود بكثير الإحسان.
وقال القشيري في لطائفه:" الغفور " كثيرُ المغفرة، " الودود " مبالغة من الوَادِّ، ويكون بمعنى المودود؛ فهو يغفر له كثيراً لأنه يَوَدُّهم، ويغفرُ لهم كثيراُ لأنهم يودُّنه".
5."العزيز الغفور"وردت مرة واحدة في سورة الملك:" الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ",الآية كما هو واضح ذكرت الموت كما ذكرت البلاء,ففي الموت قهر وهي من صفة العزيز الذي لا يغلبه ولا يقهره أحد وهو الذي قهر عباده بالموت,وفي البلاء اختبار فالعبد قد يطيع وقد يظلم,وقد يقوم بزلات في اختباره وعمله,فوافقت اسماؤه المقامين,العزيز لخلقه الموت وقهر عباده به,والغفور لمل يقع عباده من زلات وفلتات.


----------



## ابن سينا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأهم الملاحظات على إيراد " الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ":
أولًا:جاءت معرفة كما جاءت نكرة,وكان الوجه الثاني أكثر ترددًا من الأول,فقد نيف على الستين آية,بينما الأول لم يتجاوز السبع آيات.
وهذا يفيد أن المقصود الأعظم من ذكر هذا الاسم في القرآن الكريم النفوذ إلى الصفة..أي إلى المغفرة، وجذب القلوب إليها أولاً ، ذلك لأن لام التعريف تدخل الأعلام للمدح والتعظيم.
ثانيًا:كان اسم الغفورفي الحالتين هو المقدم على الرحيم.
ثالثًا:في كل الآيات كان اسم "الرحيم" هو كلمة الفاصلة ,على نحو" الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ" أو نكرة على نحو" غَفُورُ رَّحِيمُ", أو " غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا",إلا في آية سبأ فقد جاء "الغفور" مقدمًا على "الرحيم" وكان "الرحيم هو كلمة الفاصلة,وسوف يأتي بيانه في موضعه إن شاء الله.
رابعًا:جاء هذا التعبير في مجمل الآيات بعد طلب المغفرة"الإستغفار" أو بعد إخبار الله خبرًا مؤكدًا على أنه "الغفورالرحيم",كما في قوله تعالى:" وَٱسْتَغْفِرُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ", وقوله تعالى:" فَإِنَّ الله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",
خامسًا: جاءت كلها في حق المؤمنين عند وقوعهم في زلات وفلتات لا تصل حد الشرك,أو لبيان رخصة من الله كما هو الحال في آية البقرة وأكل الميتة أو لحم الخنزير,مصداقًا لقول الله تعالى:" إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ",فالله سبحانه وتعالى يستر ذنوب عباده المؤمنين ويرحمهم ما لم يشركوا به ويعبدوا من دونه.
سادسًا:تقديم "الغفور" على "الرحيم" وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1.المغفرة كما بيّن العلماء سلامة والرحمة غنيمة, فقدمت السلامة على الغنيمة تقديم أولوية.
2.المغفرة خاصة بالمؤمنين والرحمة عامة, فقدم الخاص على العام.
3.في كثير من الآيات جاءت المغفرة مباشرة بعد طلبها, فوافق تقديم المغفرة على الرحمة لطلبها,كما في قوله تعالى:" دَرَجَاتٍ مِّنْهُ وَمَغْفِرَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَكَانَ اللّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً".
4.المغفرة تعني ستر الذنوب, وقد يتبع الستر الرحمة,فالستر يكون بين العبد وربه, والرحمة تظهر آثارها في الآخرة. والدنيا مقدمة في الترتيب الزمني على الآخرة.
وأما تفصيل الآيات التي ذكرت " الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ":
1."." وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلاَ كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَإِن يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلاَ رَآدَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصَيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ",يونس107
الآية وإن كانت خطابًا للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام_ لأنه أولى الناس بالخير ونفي الضر. فيعلم أن غيره أولى بهذا الحكم وهذا المقصود_ فهي لأمته أيضًا,وفيها بيان أن الضر إن يمس العبد فلا قدرة لأحد من خلقه في صرفه,غالأمر له وحده شبحانه,والخير إن أصاب فلا يستطيع أحد أن يرد فضل الله,وقال ابن عاشور:"والتذييل بجملة: "وهو الغفور الرحيم " يشير إلى أن إعطاء الخير فضل من الله ورحمة وتجاوز منه تعالى عن سيئات عباده الصالحين، وتقصيرهم وغفلاتهم، فلو شاء لما تجاوز لهم عن شيء من ذلك فتورطوا كلهم.
ولولا غفرانه لَما كانوا أهلاً لإصابة الخير، لأنهم مع تفاوتهم في الكمال لا يخلون من قصور عن الفضل الخالد الذي هو الكمال عند الله، كما أشار إليه النبي بقوله: " إني ليُغان على قلبي فأستغفر الله في اليوم سبعين مرة",والنكتة البلاغية في تقديم الغفور هنا على الرحيم هو أن الله سبجانه وتعالى ذكر أولًا مس الضر فيلجأ الإنسان لطلب المغفرة تبعًا لهذا,وذكر الخير وأنه يصيب من يشاء وهذا من واسع رحمته فجاء الرحيم تبعًا لهذا , فوافقت اسماؤه الحالتين_المغفرة والرحمة_.
2." قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّيَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",يوسف98, في هذه الآية قال يعقوب عليه السلام لأبنائه سوف أطلب من الله أن يغفر لكم ذنبكم,فهو الغفور وهو أيضًا الرحيم فيرحمكم بعد المغفرة.
فجملة :" إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " في موضع التعليل لجملة " أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّيَ "وأكد بضمير الفصل لتقوية الخبر.
3." ." نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الحجر49,هنا بيّن لنا الله عظيم الخبر فخاطب رسوله أمرًا أن ينبئ عباده المتقين كما دل السياق بأنه يغفر الذنوب ويرحم, ويدخلهم جناته, فيتمتَّعون بخيْراتها خالدين فيها.
4. ." َقالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",القصص,16,قال الألوسي:"فَٱغْفِرْ لِى" فاستر على ذلك، وجعله من عمل الشيطان لما فيه من الوقوع في الوسوسة وترقب المحذور، ولا يخفى ما فيه، ويأبـى عنه قوله تعالى: "فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ " وترتيب { غفر } على ما قبله بالفاء يشعر بأن المراد غفر له لاستغفاره وجملة " إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " كالتعليل للعلية أي إنه تعالى هو المبالغ في مغفرة ذنوب عباده ورحمتهم، ولذا كان استغفاره سبباً للمغفرة له وتوسيط { قال } بين كلاميه عليه السلام لما بينهما من المخالفة من حيث إن الثاني مناجاة ودعاء بخلاف الأول.
5." ُقلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الزمر53,وفي هذه الآية نلاحظ أيضًا أن العباد الذين أسرفوا أي ارتكبوا ذنوبًا ذُكرت أولًا, وهذا مقام اعتراف بالذنب وطلب المغفرة,وأعقبها بجملة" لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ " فرحمة الله سبقت غضبه,وجاء بعدها بجملة مؤكدة :" إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً ",فمن رحمته يغفر الذنوب فلا تيأسوا من افراطكم في المعاصي فهي بمثابة تعليل للنهي عن اليأس من رحمة الله ,وذيلها بجملة " إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " تعليل لجملة " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً "أي لا يُعجزه أن يغفر جميع الذنوب ما بلغ جميعها من الكثرة لأنه شديد الغفران شديد الرحمة.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


6." تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ أَلَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ",الشورى5,في هذه الآية ذكر الله استغفار الملائكة للناس,فالمقام مقام استغفار,وذيّل الآية بجملة " الْأَرْضِ أَلَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " للتنبيه على أن الملائكة وإن كانوا يستغفرون للبشر إلا أن المغفرة المطلقة والرحمة المطلقة للحق سبحانه وتعالى وبيانه من وجوه الأول: أن إقدام الملائكة على طلب المغفرة للبشر من الله تعالى إنما كان لأن الله تعالى خلق في قلوبهم داعية لطلب تلك المغفرة، ولولا أن الله تعالى خلق في قلوبهم تلك الدواعي وإلا لما أقدموا على ذلك الطلب وإذا كان كذلك كان الغفور المطلق والرحيم المطلق هو الله سبحانه وتعالى الثاني: أن الملائكة قالوا في أول الأمر :" أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ ٱلدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدّسُ لَكَ" ثم في آخر الأمر صاروا يستغفرون لمن في الأرض، وأما رحمة الحق وإحسانه فقد كان موجوداً في الأولى والآخر فثبت أن الغفور المطلق والرحيم المطلق هو الله تعالى الثالث: أنه تعالى حكى عنهم أنهم يستغفرون لمن في الأرض ولم يحك عنهم أنهم يطلبون الرحمة لمن في الأرض فقال: "أَلاَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ "يعني أنه يعطي المغفرة التي طلبوها ويضم إليها الرحمة الكاملة التامة,هذا ما قاله الرازي. 
7." أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلَا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ",الأحقاف8,هنا قد يتبادر لذهن القارئ أن الآية لم تكن في حق المؤمنين,لذكره الإفتراء ,رغم أنه تحداهم بلغتهم ولم يستطيعوا صنعًا.
ولهذا قال رسولنا الحبيب عليه الصلاة والسلام :" كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ " فقطع القول بينهم وأكد الكلام بما قرن بالفاعل من حرف الجر تحقيقاً للفعل ونفياً للمجاز فقال: "به شهيداً " أي شاهداً بليغ الشهادة لأنه الأعلم بجميع أحوالنا " بيني وبينكم " يشهد بنفسه الأقدس للصادق منا وعلى الكاذب، وقد شهد بصدقي بعجزكم عن معارضة شيء من هذا الكتاب الذي أتيت به فثبت بذلك أنه كلامه لأني لا أقدر وحدي على ما لا تقدرون عليه فرادى ولا مجتمعين وأنتم عرب مثلي، بل وأنا أمي وفيكم أنتم الكتبة والذين خالطوا العلماء وسمعوا أحاديث الأمم وضربوا - بعد بلاد العجم - في بلاد العرب، فظهر بذلك ظهور الشمس أنكم كاذبون " وهو الغفور " الذي من شأنه أن يمحو الذنوب كلها أعيانها وآثارها فلا يعاقب عليها ولا يعاتب " الرحيم "الذي يكرم بعد المغفرة ويفضل بالتوفيق لما يرضيه، ففي هذا الختام ترغيب للنبي في الصفح عنهم فيما نسبوه إليه في افتتاحها من الافتراء، وندب إلى الإحسان إليهم، وترغيب لهم في التوبة، ومنع من أن يقولوا: فلم لا يعاجلنا بالعقوبة على نسبتنا لك إلى الكذب إن كنت صادقاً بأنه يجوز أن يمهل الكاذب، وأما أنه يؤيده بما يشد به كذبه اللازم منه أنه يزيد فيه فلا يجوز، لأن ذلك قادح في الحكمة وفي الكبرياء وفي الملك. 
8." يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ ",سبأ2, هذه هي الآية الوحيدة التي جاء فيها الترتيب معكوسًا أي " الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ ",فقدّم الرحيم على الغفور,وذلك :
_لأن الإنزال سبق العروج , وفي الإنزال رحمة للعباد, حيث ينزل الرزق من السماء، غفور عندما تعرج إليه الأرواح والأعمال فرحم أولاً بالإنزال وغفر ثانياً عند العروج.
_ولأن السياق سياق الحمد,كما ذكرت الآية الأولى من السورة والسابقه لهذه:" ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلَهُ ٱلْحَمْدُ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ٱلْخَبِيرُ", فناسب تقديم الوصف الناظر إلى التكميل على الوصف النافي للنقص فقال: "وهو " أي والحال أنه وحده مع كثرة نعمه المقيمة للأبدان " الرحيم " أي المنعم بما يرضاه الله من إنزال الكتب وإرسال الرسل لإقامة الأديان " الغفور"أي المحاء للذنوب أما من اتبع ما أنزل من ذلك كما بلغته الرسل فبالمحو عيناً وأثراً حتى لا يعاقبهم على ما سلف منها ولا يعاتبه.
_ولأن ما سبق من كلام يدل على ربوبية الله وملكه ,والربوبية والملك لا تنتظم إلا بالرفق والإصلاح والرحمة,فقدّم الرحيم على الغفور.(البقاعي). 
_وقيل هذا تقديم عام على خاص,حيث أن الرحمة عامة تشمل المؤمن والكافر, بينما المغفرة تخص المؤمنين, فقدّم العام "الرحيم" على الخاص "الغفور". 
_ لم يتقدّم الآية ما يخصّ المكلَّفين أبداً والمغفرة لا تأتي إلا للمكلَّفين والمذنبين الذين يغفر الله تعالى لهم وإنما جاء ذكرهم بعد الآيتين الأولى والثانية لذا اقتضى تأخير الغفور لتأخر المغفور لهم في سياق الآية.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


"التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ"
كما هوبيّن مؤلف من اسمين :الأول هو التوّاب ,والتواب من تاب يتوب إذا رجع,وهو فعل يتعدى بحرف الجر, ومعناه يعتمد على حرف الجر في التعدي:فإن كان بإلى فهو في حق البشر إذ يتوبون أي يعودون إلى الله بعد معصيتهم,كما في قوله تعالى:" وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ",وإن تعدى بعلى فهي في حق الله تعالى أي يتوب عليهم ويقبل رجوعهم إليه كما في قوله تعالى:" ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ", والثاني هو الرحيم.
والتوّاب من اسماء الله وهو الذي يتوب على عباده,وهو على وزن فعّال للمبالغة في كثرة الحدوث,وقد يوصف الإنسان بالتوّاب كما قال تعالى في سورة البقرة:" إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ", وكما جاء في حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:" كلّ بني آدم خطّاء و خير الخطّائين التّوّابون",وقد ورد اسم "التوّاب " في القرآن الكريم أحدى عشرة مرة,مفردًا ومقرونًا باسم آخر معرفًا ونكرة,فأما مفردًا فقد جاء في آية واحدة من سورة النصر حيث يقول الله تعالى:" فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّاباً",وأما معرفًا مقرونًا فقد جاء في ست آيات وهي:
1. ." فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",البقرة 37
2."وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُواْ إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ عِندَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",البقرة54
3.." رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ"البقرة128
4." إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ تَابُواْ وَأَصْلَحُواْ وَبَيَّنُواْ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",البقرة160
5." أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ "التوبة104
6." وَعَلَى الثَّلاَثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُواْ حَتَّى إِذَا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ وَظَنُّواْ أَن لاَّ مَلْجَأَ مِنَ اللّهِ إِلاَّ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",التوبة118
وأما نكرة مقرونًا فقد ورد في ثلاث آيات وهي:
1." وَاللَّذَانَ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِن تَابَا وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُواْ عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً "النساء16
2." وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ جَآؤُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُواْ اللّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ اللّهَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً "النساء64
3." يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ "الحجرات12
وجاء نكرة مقرونًا باسمه الحكيم في آية واحدة وهي:
1." وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ "النور10


----------



## ابن سينا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ولنبدأ بورود "التوّاب " مفردًا نكرة كما جاء في سورة النصر:" فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّاباً ",هذه الآية من سورة النصر وكما قال جلُّ العلماء أنه فيها نُعيت للرسول نفسه, وقد بكى أبو بكر الصديق عندما سمعها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لأنه فهم منها دنو أجل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.
الخطاب كان للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وقد أمره الله بثلاثة أمور وهي :التسبيح والحمد والإستغفار,فالتسبيح التنزيه لا التلفظ بكلمة سبحان الله، والباء للملابسة والجار والمجرور في موضع الحال والحمد مضاف إلى المفعول والمعنى على الجمع بين تسبيحه تعالى وهو تنزيهه سبحانه عما لا يليق به عز وجل من النقائص وتحميده وهو إثبات ما يليق به تعالى من المحامد له لعظم ما أنعم سبحانه به عليه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وقيل أي نزهه تعالى عن العجز في تأخير ظهور الفتح واحمده على التأخير وصفه تعالى بأن توقيت الأمور من عنده ليس إلا لحكمة لا يعرفها إلا هو عز وجل وهو كما ترى، وأيد ذلك بما في «الصحيحين» عن مسروق عن عائشة " قالت كان رسول الله يكثر أن يقول في ركوعه وسجوده سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي يتأول القرآن " تعني هذا مع قوله تعالى: "وَٱسْتَغْفِرْهُ " أي اطلب منه أن يغفر لك وكذا بما في «مسند الإمام أحمد» و«صحيح مسلم» عن عائشة أيضاً قالت " كان رسول الله يكثر في آخر أمره من قول سبحان الله وبحمده استغفر الله وأتوب إليه وقال إن ربـي كان أخبرني أن سأرى علامة في أمتي وأمرني إذا رأيتها أن أسبح بحمده واستغفره " الخ وروى ابن جرير من طريق حفص بن عاصم عن الشعبـي عن أم سلمة " قالت كان رسول الله في آخر أمره لا يقوم ولا يقعد ولا يذهب ولا يجيء إلا قال سبحان الله وبحمده قال إني أمرت بها وقرأ السورة " وهو غريب وفي «المسند» عن أبـي عبيدة عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال " لما نزلت على رسول الله " إِذَا جَآءَ نَصْرُ ٱللَّهِ وَٱلْفَتْحُ" كان يكثر إذا قرأها وركع أن يقول سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ثلاثاً".
تذييل للكلام السابق كله وتعليل لما يقتضي التعليل فيه من الأمر باستغفار ربه باعتبار الصريح من الكلام السابق .
وقد اشتملت الجملة على أربع مؤكدات هي: إنّ، وكانَ، وصيغة المبالغة في التوّاب، وتنوين التعظيم فيه.
وحيث كان توكيد بــــ (إنَّ) هنا غير مقصودٍ به ردُّ إنكار ولا إزالة تردد إذ لا يفرضان في جانب المخاطب فقد تمحض (إنَّ) لإفادة الاهتمام بالخبر بتأكيده.
وقد تقرر أن من شأن (إنَّ) إذا جاءت على هذا الوجه أن تغني غَناء فاء الترتيب والتسبب وتفيد التعليل وربط الكلام بما قبله كما تفيده الفاء، وقد تقدم غير مرة، منها عند قوله تعالى:" إنك أنت العليم الحكيم".
فالمعنى: هو شديد القبول لتوبة عباده كثير قبوله إياها.
وقال ابن عاشور:" ومقتضى الظاهر أن يقال: إنه كان غفّاراً، كما في آية:"فقلتُ استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفّارا" ًفيُجرى الوصف على ما يناسب قوله: " وَٱسْتَغْفِرْهُ "، فعُدل عن ذلك تلطفاً مع النبي بأنَّ أمره بالاستغفار ليس مقتضياً إثبات ذنب له لما علمت آنفاً من أن وصف (تواب) جاء من تاب عليه الذي يستعمل بمعنى وفقه للتوبة إيماء إلى أن أمره بالاستغفار إرشاد إلى مقام التأدب مع الله تعالى، فإنه لا يُسأل عما يفعل بعباده، لولا تفضله بما بيَّن لهم من مراده، ولأن وصف (توّاب) أشد ملاءمة لإقامة الفاصلة مع فاصلة " أَفْوَاجاً " لأن حرف الجيم وحرف الباء كليهما حرف من الحروف الموصوفة بالشدة، بخلاف حرف الراء فهو من الحروف التي صفتها بين الشدة والرِّخوة".اهـ
وأما "تواب" مقرونًا باسم "حكيم" فقد جاء في آية واحدة من سورة النور :
1." ." وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ ",هذه هي الآية الوحيدة التي اقترن اسمه "التواب" باسمه "الحكيم",على غير اقترانه "بالرحيم",فما هي النكتة البلاغية في ذلك؟.
الملاحظ من سياق الآيات التي سبقت هذه الآية كانت في بيان أحكام شرعية بما يتعلق بقذف المحصنات والملاعنة بين الزوجين,فالأمر هنا أمر أحكام ,والأحكام يلزمها حكيم خبير وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى,فهويحكم الأمور فيمنعها من الفساد بما يعلم من عواقب الأمور.,فاقتضى السياق اقتران اسمه "التوّاب" باسمه "الحكيم".
قال ابن عاشور:"تذييل لما مر من الأحكام العظيمة المشتملة على التفضل من الله والرحمة منه، والمؤذنة بأنه تواب على من تاب من عباده، والمنبئة بكمال حكمته تعالى إذ وضع الشدة موضعها والرفق موضعه وكف بعض الناس عن بعض فلما دخلت تلك الأحكام تحت كلي هذه الصفات كان ذكر الصفات تذييلاً".اهـ
كما ونلاحظ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد ذكر في سياق الآية فضله و رحمته,حيث قال:" وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ ",فصفة الرحمة قد وُجدت فلذلك ذيّل الآية باسمه الحكيم.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وباقي الآيات الوارد فيها "التوّاب" نكرة فكلها مقرونة باسمه "الرحيم":
1." وَاللَّذَانَ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِن تَابَا وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُواْ عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً "النساء16,هذه الآية نزلت في الزانيين,"فاللذان " هنا هنا صنفا الزناة اي المحصن وغير المحصن كما قال ابن عباس ومجاهد,لأن الحكم الشرعي الخاص بالنساء قد ذكره في الآية السابقة لهذه في قوله تعالى:" وَٱللاَّتِي يَأْتِينَ ٱلْفَٰحِشَةَ مِن نِّسَآئِكُمْ فَٱسْتَشْهِدُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعةً مِّنْكُمْ فَإِن شَهِدُواْ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ فِي ٱلْبُيُوتِ حَتَّىٰ يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ ٱلْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ ٱللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلاً "وقد كان هذا الحكم الشرعي فيهما قبل نسخها بآية النور,والحكم الشرعي وقتئذ كان الإيذاء أي الذم والتعنيف أوالإيلام غير الشديد بالفعل كالضرب غير المبرح، والإيلام بالقول من شتم وتوبيخ، فهو أعمّ من الجلد، والآية أجملته، فهو موكول إلى اجتهاد الحاكم كما قال ابن عاشور.
وقوله تعالى :" كَانَ تَوَّاباً " أي رجاعاً بمن رجع عن عصيانه إلى ما كان فيه من المنزلة" رَّحِيماً "أي يخص من يشاء من عباده بالتوفيق لما يرضاه له، فتخلقوا بفعله سبحانه وارحموا المذنبين إذا تابوا، ولا يكن أذاكم لهم إلا لله ليرجعوا، وليكن أكثر كلامكم لهم الوعظ بما يقبل بقلوبهم إلى ما يُرضي الله.
2." وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ جَآؤُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُواْ اللّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ اللّهَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً "النساء64,هذه الآية نزلت في المنافقين عندما تحاكموا إلى الطاغوت, والقصة أن منافقًا ويهوديًا اختصما,فدعا المنافق إلى كعب بن الأشرف ليحكم بينهما ودعا اليهودي إلى النبي فأتياه فقضى لليهودي فلم يرض المنافق, فقتله عمر بن الخطاب,وفي هذه الآية أكد الله تعالى أن رسله يبعثهم كي يُطاعوا ,لأن طاعتهم من طاعة الله ولأنهم حملة رسالاته,وأنهم لو جاؤا بعدها واستغفروا الله وطلبوا أن يغفر لهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لتاب الله عليهم ورحمهم لأنه تواب رحيم.
ونلاحظ أن الآية لم تقصر الإستغفار على الله ,بل قرنه باستغفار الرسول لهم,وفي هذا تفخيم لشأن رسول الله حيث عدل عن خطابه إلى ما هو من عظيم صفاته ، وتعظيم لاستغفاره عليه الصلاة والسلام حيث أسنده إلى لفظ منبىء عن علو مرتبته.
3." يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ ",الحجرات 12,نلاحظ أن الآية بدأت بخطاب المؤمنين,إذن هو خطاب لمن آمن من العرب ,ولكن بعض عادات العرب القبيحة في الجاهلية بقيت متفشية بينهم منها ما ذكرت هذه الآية,والآية حرمت الظن والتجسس والغيبة بقرينة وصف الظن بالإثم, وكره آكل لحم أخيه, "وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رحيم " عطف على جُمل الطلب السابقة ابتداء من قوله: " اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِّنَ الظَّنِّ "هذا كالتذييل لها إذ أمر بالتقوى وهي جُماع الاجتناب والإمتثال فمن كان سالماً من التلبس بتلك المنهيات فالأمر بالتقوى يجنبه التلبس بشيء منها في المستقبل، ومن كان متلبساً بها أو ببعضها فالأمر بالتقوى يجمع الأمر بالكف عما هو متلبس به منها.
وجملة " إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ "تذييل للتذييل لأن التقوى تكون بالتوبة بعد التلبس بالإثم فقيل:" إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ "وتكون التقوى ابتداء فيرحم الله المتقي، فالرحيم شامل للجميع.


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابن سينا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأهم الملاحظات على إيراد " التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ":
أولًا:في كل الآيات جاء "التوّاب"متقدم على "الرحيم" سواء كان معرفًا أو نكرة.
ثانيًا: كان "الرحيم" هو الكلمة الفاصلة في كل الآيات .
ثالثًا: في كل آيات التعريف جاء " التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ " بعدذكر فعل التوبة بصيغة الماضي مثل"تاب" أو المضارع "أتوب" أو طلب التوبة من الله "تب",أو بيان من الله أنه قابل التوبة, ولكل منها وجهها البلاغي :
1." ." فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",البقرة 37,هنا الكلام عن آدم عليه السلام,ويُلاحظ أنه استهل الآية بالفاء وتدل على مبادرة آدم عليه السلام بطلب العفو,وأُختير فعل "تلقى" وهو على صيغة تفعل من لقي لما فيه من تكلف وطلب,والتكلف في الحصول وتطلبه يكون في الأمر المحبوب على عكس لاقى لما في من دلالة على لقاء غير المحبوب كما لو قلنا لاقي العدو.
وجاء بعد التلقي بفاء آخرى ودخلت على فعل"تاب"_ وهو بصيغة الماضي وذلك لحدوثه ووقوعه_ و لبيان أن الكلمات التي تلقاّها آدم عليه السلام هي كلمات عفو ومفغرة وليست توبيخ .
وذيّل الآية بقوله تعالى:" إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ "مؤكدًا أن الله تعالى هو الذي يقبل التوبة ويرحم عباده,فقبل توبة آدم ورحمه .
2."وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُواْ إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ عِندَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",البقرة54,وهذه الآية نزلت في حق قوم موسى عليه السلام,وعبادتهم العجل ,وهو ظلم بمعنى شرك بالله,وطلب الله من موسى أن يخبرهم بأن توبتهم تكون بقتل أنفسهم,غمن قتل نفسه يكون قد ندم فتاب إلى الله ,ويتوب الله عليه ويرحمه بتقبل توبته.
من النكت البلاغية هنا قول الله تعالى:" الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُواْ إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ ",فطلب التوبة إلى البارئ, فالبارئ من براءة, وكأن القصد التوبة البراء من الرياء,فإن التوبة الحقة هي التي لا رياء فيها, والقصد منها الرجوع إلى الله, ولهذا عقب بقوله تعالى:" فَاقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ ",فإن كانت توبة حقة_براء_ بعيدة عن الرياء فقتل النفس يبدو يسيرًا.
3.." رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ"البقرة128,هنا يسأل إبراهيم عليه السلام ربه أن يجعله وذريته مسلمين,وأن يريهم مناسكهم,وبعد ذلك طلب التوبة له وذريته من بعده,وهي الآية الوحيدة التي جاء فيها التوبة بالأمر_ دعاء الإنسان_,وكذلك توجيه الخطاب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى حيث قال تعالى:" إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ".
4." إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ تَابُواْ وَأَصْلَحُواْ وَبَيَّنُواْ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",البقرة160,هذه الآية جاءت في اليهود الذين أنكروا البينات في التوراة التي تذكر سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام, وقيل والمراد أيضًا نكرهم لحكم الرجم ,وقد استثنى من هؤلاء استثناءًحقيقيًا من تاب بصدق وجعل التوبة مربوطة بأمرين ,أولهما الإصلاح,أي إصلاح ما نتج عن طمسهم الآيات والتي منها نبوة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام والثانية البيان أي بيان ما كتم, لأن شرط كل توبة أن يتدارك التائب ما يمكن تداركه مما أضاعه بفعله الذي تاب عنه.فيقبل الله توبتهم,لأنه هو التواب الرحيم.
وقد عقب بقوله تعالى:"َوأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ " ليعطف على ما قبله وتذييل له والالتفات إلى التكلم للافتنان مع ما فيه من الرمز إلى اختلاف مبدأ فِعْليه السابق واللاحق.ونلاحظ أنه في هذه جاء فعل التوبة من الناس أولًا ومن الله ثانية, وعقب بدلالة واضحة بأنه هو التواب الرحيم.
5." أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ "التوبة104,هذه أولى الآيات من سورة التوبة التي تذكر أن الله تواب رحيم, في هذه الضمير يعود على الذين اعترفوا بذنوبهم,أو لغيرهم والمراد التحضيض على التوبة والصدقة والترغيب فيهما, " وَأَنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ "عطف على " أَنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ " ، تنبيهاً على أنه كما يجب العلم بأن الله يفعل ذلك يجب العلم بأن من صفاته العُلى أنه التواب الرحيم، أي الموصوف بالإكثار من قبول توبة التائبين، الرحيم لعباده، ولا شك أن قبول التوبة من الرحمة فتعقيب"التواب" بـــ " الرحيم" في غاية المناسبة.
6." وَعَلَى الثَّلاَثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُواْ حَتَّى إِذَا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ وَظَنُّواْ أَن لاَّ مَلْجَأَ مِنَ اللّهِ إِلاَّ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ",التوبة118,في قوله تعالى:" ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ "يدل على أن التوبة فعل الله وقوله: "لِيَتُوبُواْ " يدل على أنها فعل العبد, وقوله تعالى:" إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلتَّوَّابُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ"واعلم أن ذكر الرحيم عقيب ذكر التواب، يدل على أن قبول التوبة لأجل محض الرحمة والكرم، لا لأجل الوجوب.
رابعًا:لم يأت اسم "التواب" في حق الله تعالى إلا مفردًا,وإن جاء جمعًا فهو يدل على الناس كما في قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُواْ النِّسَاء فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللّهُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ".
هذا ما كان من آيات القرآن التي جاء فيها اسمه "الرحيم" مقترنًا مع اسماء اخرى.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
"العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ ":​ومن الصفات الثنائية الواردة في القرآن " العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ ":
اسمه تعالى "العزيز" قد سبق بيانه ,وأما "الحكيم" فقد جاء في القرآن الكريم في إحدى وتسعين آيه وعلى النحو التالي:
1." العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ ",في سبع وأربعين آية,وفي تسع وعشرين معرفًا,ونكرة في ثمانية عشرآية.
2." الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ " في تسع وعشرين آية,في أربع آيات معرفًا,وفي خمس وعشرين آية نكرة,وأكثر ورودًا نكرة في سورة النساء. 
3." الحَكِيمٌ َالعلِيمٌ",في سبع آيات. 
4."الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ ",في ثلاث آيات معرفًا, وفي آية واحدة نكرة .
5." وَاسِعاً حَكِيماً",في آية واحدة من سورة النساء
6."حَكِيم حَمِيد",في آية واحدة من سورة فصلت 
7."عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ ",في آية واحدة من سورة الشورى
8." تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ ",في آية واحدة من سورة النور وقد سبق بيانها في اسمه التوّاب.
والحكيم على وزن فعيلبمعنى مُفعل تقول جرح أليم بمعنى مؤلم ، وفعيل بمعنى مُفعل ،فحكيم بمعنى مُحكم ومعنى المُحكم المُتقن ، والمتقن هو المقدِّر التقدير الصحيح , وأصل الفعل "حكم" في كلام العرب للمنع من الفساد والخلل ومنه حكمة الدابة (بالتحريك) للحديدة التي توضع في فم الفرس لتمنعه من اختلال السير، وأحكم فلان فلاناً منعه قال جرير:
أبني حنيفة أحكموا سُفهَاءكم = إني أَخافُ عليكم أن أَغْضَبا 
فالحكيم إما بمعنى المتقن للأمور كلها أو بمعنى ذي الحكمة,ومما قيل في معنى الحكمة:معرفة أفضل الأشياء بأفضل العلوم, وتقال للعلم لأنه يمنع عن ارتكاب الباطل، ولإتقان الفعل لمنعه عن طرق الفساد والاعتراض .
وما ذاك إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى، فلا جرم ليس العليم المطلق إلا هو.
وسوف أبدأ باسمه الحكيم كما جاء نكرة مقترناً مع اسمائه الحسنى الاخرى:
المواطن التي جاء ذكرها مرة واحدة في القرآن:
1." حَكِيمُ خَبِيرُ ",كما في قوله تعالى في سورة هود:"الَر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ",الآية كما هو واضح تبين لها تنزيل القرآن ببلاغته المعجزة,وذكرت بعد ذلك الإحكام فآياته قد أُحكمت من قبل الله ,والإحكام يعني إتقان الصنع، مشتق من الحِكْمة بكسر الحاء وسكون الكاف. وهي إتقان الأشياء بحيث تكون سالمة من الإخلال التي تعرض لنوعها، أي جعلت آياته كاملة في نوع الكلام بحيث سلمت من مخالفة الواقع ومن إخلال المعنى واللفظ,وايراده بهذه البلاغة والإتقان الشديد لا يكون إلا من عند حكيم,وكذلك ذكرت الآية التفصيل ,والتفصيل يدل على العلم بدقائق الأمور ,والخبير هو الذي يعلم بدقائق ولطائف الأمور وهو الله تعالى,فوافق ايراد هذه الصفة الثنائية سياق الآية من إحكام وتفصيل.
2." وَاسِعاً حَكِيماً",جاءت في سورة النساء:" وَإِن يَتَفَرَّقَا يُغْنِ اللّهُ كُلاًّ مِّن سَعَتِهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ وَاسِعاً حَكِيماً",الآية تبين حكمًا شرعيًا فيما إذا افترق الزوجان,وفي الفرقة حرقة وغصة وقد يصحبهما تذمر وضيق عيش ونفس,فذيّل الآية باسمين يدلان على الفضل الواسع والرحمة والرزق ,والحقيقة أن صفة "واسع" هكذا على الإطلاق دون تقييد باضافة أو نحوها تدل على الوسع في كل شيء,وجاء بعدها باسمه الحكيم ليدلل على سعة حكمته فيما فرض من حكم شرعي في هذه المسألة,فهو الحكيم فيما فرض.
قال ابن عباس:"يريد فيما حكم ووعظ", وقال الكلبي: يريد فيما حكم على الزوج من إمساكها بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان.
3.""حَكِيم حَمِيد",كما جاءت في سورة فصلت:"لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنزِيلٌ مِّنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ",بما أن الآية ذكرت التنزيل فكان اسمه الحكيم هو ما يناسب الحكمة والإتقان,ولا يصدر عن الحكيم إلا الحكمة:
" ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيراً كثيراً " فإن كلام الحكيم يأتي محكماً متقناً رصيناً لا يشوبه الباطل.
والحميد هو المحمود حمداً كثيراً، أي مستحقّ الحمد الكثير، فالكلام المنزل منه يستحق الحمد وإنما يحمد الكلام إذْ يكون دليلاً للخيرات وسائقاً إليها لا مطعن في لفظه ولا في معناه، فيحمده سامعه كثيراً لأنه يجده مجلبة للخير الكثير، ويحمد قائله لا محالة خلافاً للمشركين.
فهو تنزيل الحكيم ,والمنزل محمود كثيرًا.
4. "عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ ",كما في قوله تعالى:" وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْياً أَوْ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولاً فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ "جاءت مرة واحدة في سورة الشورى,البشر يتبادلون الكلام في حالات معلومة مثل الإلتقاء أو المحادثة عن بعد من خلال التلفون أو ارسال الرسل,أما الله سبحانه وتعالى فهو غير البشر المخلوقات ويغايرهم في كل شيء,وهو علي المكانة والعلم وعلي في كل شيء,فجاء اسمه العلي هنا ليظهر مغايرته البشر بعلوه حتى في تنزيل كتبه,فاقتضى علوّه أن يكون توجيه خطابه إلى البشر بوسائط ذكرها في السياق,وأعقبه بالحكيم لأن معناه المُتقِن للصنع العالم بدقائقه وما خطابه البشر إلاّ لحكمة إصلاحهم ونظام عالَمهم، وما وقوعه على تلك الكيفيات الثلاث إلا من أثر الحكمة لتيسير تلقّي خطابه، ووعيِه دون اختلال فيه ولا خروج عن طاقة المتلقِّين.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
"الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ"​جاءت في ثلاث آيات,اثنتان في سورة الأنعام,وواحدة في سورة سبأ:
1." وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ "الأنعام18
2." وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُن فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّوَرِ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ "الأنعام73
3." الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ "سبأ1
الآيةالأولى من سورة الأنعام:" وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ" هنا نلاحظ أنه سبحانه وتعالى ذكر ثلاث صفات"القاهر" و "الحكيم الخبير",وبدأ بالقاهروالذي يعني الغالب والذي لا ينفلت من قدرته من عُدّي إليه فعل القهر.وجاء معرفًاوذلك للقصر أي أنه هو وحده القاهر, ولا قاهر غيره,لأنّ قهرالله تعالى هو القهر الحقيقي الذي لا يجد المقهور منه ملاذاً، لأنّه قهر بأسباب لايستطيع أحد خلق ما يدافعها. وممّا يشاهد منها دوماً النوم وكذلك الموتُ. سبحان منقهر العباد بالموت.
ولنفي أن يكون هناك قاهر غير الله ذيّل الآية بـ"الحكيم الخبير",لأن القاهر دون حكمة وعلم قد يظلم,وقد يتجبر ويوقع القهر في غيرمحله,فنفاه بقوله: "وهو"أي وحده الله القاهر " الحكيم " فلا يوصل أثر القهر بإيقاع المكروه إلا لمستحق، وأتمالمعنى بقوله: "الخبير "أي بما يستحق كل شيء،لأنه سبحانهوتعالى العالم بدقائق الأمور والأشياء والإنسان وكل المخلوقات, فتمت الأدلة علىعظيم سلطانه وأنه لا فاعل غيره.
وأما ألاية الثانية من سورة الأنعام :" وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُن فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّوَرِ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ",كل كلمة في هذهالآية تدل على بلاغة التذييل بـ"الحكيم الخبير", فقولهتعالى "وهو" حصر مطلق أن الله هو خالق السموات والأرض,وهذاهو الحق الثابت,ولهذا عقب بقوله تعالى "بالحق",وذلك أيضًالإثبات أنه هو الخالق الحق ولا خالق سواه,وهو "الحكيم" الذيأحكم الخلق وأتقنه,وهو"الخبير" الذي يعلم ظواهر الأموروخفاياها,وقوله تعالى"ويوم يقول كن فيكون" يدل على حكمته وعلمه بلطائف الأمور وكيفتكون مجرياتها, فيفعل ما يريد بكلمة "كن فيكون",وهذا يدلعلى علو الصانع وخبرته بلطائف وخفايا الأشياء كلها,وعقب سبحانه وتعالى بقوله" قوله الحق" تأكيدًا أنه هو الخالق والحكيم والخبير الحق الثابتالذي لا يعتريه تغيير أو تبديل,,وأما قوله تعالى:"وله الملك يومينفخ في الصور" لها دلالات كثيرة منها ما أكده بعد ذكر النفخ بالصور وهوكونه"عالم الغيب والشهادة", فيوم القيامة لا يعلمها إلا هووهي في علم الغيب والذي لا يعلمه إلا هو,وأيضًا بعد النفخ واجتماع الناس للحسابيصبح الأمر شهادة فيشهده الناس جميعًا , والله أيضًا هو عالم الشهادة, فيعلم غيبالساعة ويعلم متى يشهدها وعندما يشهدها الناس وحشرهم للحساب,ولكل هذا ذيّل الآيةبقوله عز من قائل:" وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ",وهذه الجملة عطف على " عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِوَالشَّهَادَةِ ",صفة " الحكيم " تجمع إتقان الصنعفتدلّ على عظم القدرة مع تعلّق العلم بالمصنوعات. وصفة " الخبير " تجمع العلمبالمعلومات ظاهرها وخفيّها. فكانت الصفتان كالفذلكة لقوله: "وهوالذي خلق السماوات والأرض بالحقّ " ولقوله " عالم الغيب والشهادة ".
وأما الآية الثالثة فهي من سورة سبأ:" الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ ",ففيها من البلاغة مافيها:
الآية اُستهلت بحمد الله بقوله تعالى:" الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " وكان في عاقبتها الحمد لله أيضًا بقوله تعالى:" وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ",وهنا نلاحظ أن أثبت الحمد لله في الحياةوكذلك في الحياة الآخرة, ولكن هناك فرق بين الحمد الأول والحمد الثاني,فعلى الرغمأن صيغة الحمد الأول" الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " يدل على حصرالحمد لله وحده إلا أن أن الحمد الثاني" وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ "أكثر دلالة على الحصر لتقديم المجرور, ولهذه نكتة بلاغية: الحمد في الدنيا قديخالطه حمد ليس لله, بينما في الآخرة فلا حمد إلا لله وحده لأنه هو وحده القاهر ,وأنه أحق لأن التصرفات يومئذٍ مقصورة عليه لا يلتبس فيها تصرفُ غيرهِ بتصرفه.
وقد أعجبني ما قال ابن عاشور في ايراد " الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ ":"الخبير ، لأن الذي أوجد أحوالالنشأتين هو العظيم الحكمة الخبير بدقائق الأشياء وأسرارها. فالحكمة: إتقان التصرفبالإِيجاد وضده، والخبرة تقتضي العلم بأوائل الأموروعواقبها.
والقرن بين الصفتين هنا لأن كل واحدة تدلّ على معنى أصلي ومعنى لزومي،وهما مختلفان، فالمعنى الأصلي للحكيم أنه متقن التصرف والصنع لأن الحكيم مشتق منالإِحكام وهو الإِتقان، وهو يستلزم العلم بحقائق الأشياء على ما هي عليه، والخبيرهو العليم بدقائق الأشياء وظواهرها بالأولى بحيث لا يفوته شيء منها، وهو يستلزمالتمكن من تصريفها، ففي التتميم بهذين الوصفين إيماء إلى أن المقصود من الجملة قبلهاستحماق الذين أقبلوا في شؤونهم على آلهةباطلة.".اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


"الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ"​

اجتماع صفة العلم والحكمة له وجوه بلاغية من حيث تقديم العلم على الحكمة أو العكس,فقد جاء التقديم حسب السياق والنسق, فإن كان ما سبق من حديث عن العلم أو ما يتعلق به قُدم "العليم" على "الحكيم", وأما إذا كان الحديث عن الحكمة قُدم "الحكيم" على "العليم",وسوف أبين هذا في مكانه إن شاء الله.
"العليم الحكيم" كما سبق وذكرت وردت نكرة ومعرفة, فأما نكرة في تسع وعشرين آية ,اكثرها في سورة النساء حيث وردت في ثماني مواطن,أذكر منها:
1." يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَآؤُكُمْ وَأَبناؤُكُمْ لاَ تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعاً فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيما حَكِيماً", هذه الآية قد تستعصي على بيان البلاغة في تقديم العليم على الحكيم,ولكن لو تدبرنا الآية وسياقها وفحواها لهدانا الله إلى ذلك ولولاه ما كنا من المهتدين,الآية تضمنت حكمًا شرعيًا في توزيع الميراث وقسمته,والحكم الشرعي لا يضعه إلا العالم به وحيثياته ,ولا يتقن هذا العلم إلا الحكيم, فكان العلم والحكمة متلازمين عند صياغة القانون,كما ونلاحظ أن ما سبق التذييل بـ"عليمًا حكيمًا" بيّن أن الإنسان لا يعلم مَن مِن بين الاباء والأبناء أقرب إليه, ولكن الله عالم الغيب وهو الخالق العلام يعرف أي يكمن الخير وأي هؤلاء أقرب,فذكر العليم أولًا, وبعدها ساق ما فرضه على المسلمين من أحكام الميراث فقال:" فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللّهِ " فكانت في غاية الإحكام,أي" عليماً " بالعواقب " حكيماً " فوضع لكم هذه الأحكام على غاية الإحكام في جلب المنافع لكم ودفع الضر عنكم، ورتبها سبحانه وتعالى أحسن ترتيب، فإن الوارث يتصل بالميت تارة بواسطة وهو الكلالة، وأخرى بلا واسطة، وهذا تارة يكون بنسب، وتارة بصهر ونسب، فقدم ما هو بلا واسطة لشدة قربه، وبدأ منه بالنسب لقوته، وبدأ منهم بالولد لمزيد الاعتناء به.
2." إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوَءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً ",هذه الآية تبدو أكثر وضوحًا في تقديم العليم على الحكيم, حيث أن السياق كان في الذين يتوبون ,وهؤلاء لا يعلم صدق توبتهم إلا الله, فقدم العليم على الحكيم لهذا, وجاء اسمه الحكيم بعد العليم هنا ليبن لنا أن الله بعد أن علم اخلاص توبتهم تاب عليهم لحكمته.
قال الألوسي في كتابه "روح المعاني":" وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلِيماً " فيعلم باخلاص من يتوب " حَكِيماً " فلا يعاقب التائب، والجملة اعتراض مقرر لمضمون ما قبلها، والإظهار في مقام الإضمار للإشعار بعلة الحكم."اهـ
3." يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُواْ خَيْراً لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَكْفُرُواْ فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً ",هذه الآية من سورة النساء وهي آخر آية ورد فيها "عليم حكيم" نكرة,وهنا ذكر الله تعالى الناس مخاطبًا إياهم فلم يقر الخطاب على المؤمنين فقط, بل الخطاب هو عمّ الناس كل الناس من مؤمن وكافر,ونلاحظ هنا الربط بين كون الله عليمًا وحكيمًا, فعلمه في نوايا وسرارة الناس ونجواهم لا يخفى على أحد, ولهذا ذكر اسمه العليم وقدّمه على الحكيم, وأتبع العليم باسمه الحكيم ليبن لنا أنه حكيم عادل في جزاء المؤمنين وعقاب الكافرين من الناس,فهو لا يضيع عمل عامل منهم ولا يسوي بين المؤمن والكافر والمسيء والمحسن، وهو كقول:" أَمْ نَجْعَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّـٰلِحَـٰتِ كَٱلْمُفْسِدِينَ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ أَمْ نَجْعَلُ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ كَٱلْفُجَّارِ".


----------



## ابن سينا (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وأما معرفًا فقد جاء في أربع آيات وهي :
1." قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَكَ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلاَّ مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ "البقرة32
2." قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ "يوسف83
3." وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّواْ لَهُ سُجَّداً وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَـذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِن قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقّاً وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بَي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاء بِكُم مِّنَ الْبَدْوِ مِن بَعْدِ أَن نَّزغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِّمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ"يوسف100
4." َقدْ فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ تَحِلَّةَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ مَوْلَاكُمْ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ "التحريم2
الآية الأولى كما هو بيّن جاءت بعد أن أعلم الله ملائكته أنه سوف يجعل في الأرض خليفة ,وعلى حد علمهم أن من سبق المخلوق الجديد_آدم_ قد أفسد وسفك الدماء في الأرض,فحكموا على هذا المخلوق بناءً على معلوماتهم السابقة عمن سبق_وهي معلومات محودة ضيقة, وأردف إعلامهم بتعليم الله آدم الأسماء وطلبه أن يعرضهم على الملائكة وهذا بعد أن قال الله لملائكته أنه يعلم ما لا يعلمون,فسياق الآيات يدل على العلم, علم الله وعلم آدم ما علمه الله إياه, فكان من البلاغة أن يذكر اسمه العليم, وأن يكون معرفًا لبيان أن هذا العلم وهو علم الغيب لا يعلمه إلا هو,وكذلك ما جاء في سياق الآيات قوله تعالى:" أَنْبِئُونِي" ولهذا أيضًا قدم العليم على الحكيم,وذيّل اسمه العليم باسمه الحكيم لما بين العلم والحكمة من وثاق وصلة,ولما تبين لهم ما تبين , ولأن الحكمة لا تبعد عن العلم وليكون آخر مقالتهم مخالفاً لما يتوهم من أولها، كما ونلاحظ أن الآية أكدت أن الله هو العليم الحكيم وحصرت العلم والحكمة بالله وحده سبحانه وتعالى في قوله تعالى:" إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ",وقال ابن عاشور:"وتعقيب العليم بالحكيم من إتباع الوصف بأخص منه فإن مفهوم الحكمة زائد على مفهوم العلم لأن الحكمة كمال في العلم فهو كقولهم خطيب مصقع وشاعر مفلق."اهـ
وأما الآية الثانية فقد جاءت على لسان سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام مخاطبًا أبناءه,ونلاحظ أن بداية الآية استهلت بشك سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام بقول أبناءه عن ولده أخي يوسف ,وقوله أن أنفسهم سولت أمرًا كما كان في شأن يوسف عليه السلام, وأن ما في الصدور وما تختلجه الأنفس لا يعلمها إلا الله خالقها,فقدم العليم على الحكيم,وجاء بالحكيم بعد العليم لما أحكم الله من أمور وما صيّرها كي يجتمعوا كلهم أي كل الإخوة بما فيهم يوسف عليه السلام,حيث أن نهاية الآية تدل على هذا حيث قال تعالى:" فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعاً ",وقيل: إنما ترجى عليه السلام للرؤية التي رآها يوسف عليه السلام فكان ينتظرها ويحسن ظنه بالله تعالى لا سيما بعد أن بلغ الشظاظ الوركين وجاوز الحزام الطبيين فإنه قد جرت سنته تعالى أن الشدة إذا تناهت يجعل وراءها فرجاً عظيماً، وانضم إلى ذلك ما أخبر به عن ملك مصر أنه يدعو له أن لا يموت حتى يرى ولده,كما قال الألوسي في كتابه "روح المعاني".
والآية الثالثة هي أيضًا من سورة يوسف,ونلاحظ أن الله ذكر أنه لطيف قبل أن يذكر أنه عليم حكيم, واللطيف تعني أنه عالم دقائق الأمور ويجريها على لطف منه, فقد جمع بين اللطف والخبرة, فلُطْفه لا يقف أمامه أي شيء، ولا يوجد ما هو مستور عنه، ولا يقوم أمام مراده شيء، وسبحانه خبير بمواضع الأشياء، وعلْمه سبحانه مُطْلق، وهو حكيم يُجرِي كل حَدَث بمراد دقيق، ولا يضيف إليه أحد أيَّ شيء، فهو صاحب الكمال المطلق.
وقال ابن عاشور:"وجملة " إنه هو العليم الحكيم " مستأنفة أيضاً أو تعليل لجملة " إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء". وحرف التوكيد للاهتمام، وتوسيط ضمير الفصل للتقوية."اهـ
والآية الرابعة والأخيرة من سورة التحريم, فهذه جاءت في حق الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كما هو واضح من الآية التي سبقت هذه,حيث يقول الله تعالى:" يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ",وفيها بيان حكم شرعي,والحكم الشرعي يضعه الله تعالى, وهو العليم بأحوال الناس والحكيم حيث يضع أحكامه كيف شاء وبأي صيغة يريد.
فعطف على" َقدْ فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ تَحِلَّةَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ مَوْلَاكُمْ " جملة " وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ "أي العليم بما يصلحكم فيحملكم على الصواب والرشد والسداد وهو الحكيم فيما يشرعه، أي يجري أحكامه على الحكمة. وهي إعطاء الأفْعال ما تقتضيه حقائقها دون الأوهام والتخيلات.


----------

